# Towee Owners Thread...pics, tips, mods and questions



## Crazy Larry

A recent thread about prop choice got me thinking there should be a general Towee owners thread where we can share pictures, tips, mods and questions. I'll start...

I just bought a 2017 Calusa about 2 months ago. I've re-propped the 20 hp Suzuki with an 11p aluminum to avoid hitting the rev limiter, added tie downs for a cooler on the back bench, added V-marine push pole holders (plus home-built offset bracket) and added a quick release for the minn kota riptide. I'm kind of addicted to mods and DIY stuff so I'll probably be adding more crap. I'm currently shopping for a small anchor that will hold the boat but fit in the tiny hatches. I'm also curious to hear from people about storage ideas and how to deal with wet bench storage.





































Here's some pics:


----------



## permitchaser

Crazy Larry I guess no Towee owner's on here. I like their boats


----------



## Crazy Larry

permitchaser said:


> Crazy Larry I guess no Towee owner's on here. I like their boats


Maybe they’re just a shy bunch.


----------



## Jwhite

What length is your trolling motor? And what bracket did you use? I am about to bite the bullet soon and buy the same thing.


----------



## SRP

Running 54” on mine. It’s the shortest available for my model (Terrova). But like they say, you can go too short, but it’s hard to go too long. 

If you haven’t checked out trolling motors.net, I would before you pull the trigger. I found them to have a wealth of knowledge, great customer service, and competitive prices. Call their number and you’ll be talking to the owner (George) in less than three rings.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Mine is also 54” Riptide powerdrive. It has a little over a foot sticking up when deployed. 

The mount is the RTA-17. Got it on Amazon for $66. My bow cap wasn’t perfectly flat so I had to drill the puck out a little bit to get the locking pin through. I’m planning to make a similar puck out of wood and mount it to the garage wall to hang the motor


----------



## Crazy Larry

I want to add this: the TM sticks out past the gunwale on both sides when it's up on the cradle. It's out enough that you have to watch it when pulling into a dock, so I wouldn't want it any longer. The angle and mounting position is such that it doesn't overhang the open area between the bench and bow cap. This trolling motor was on the boat when I got it but I suspect installed by Towee because it's positioned the same as most I've seen. I did see one picture where the motor was hanging just slightly to one side of the bow. Seems like that would overhang the space aft of the bow cap but probably give less chance of interference with docks.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Here’s mine- Purchased from a Forum member in July.
















Right now she has a 25hp Zuke with Electric Tilt and trim, and an electric Jack plate. Im not sure how I love the oversized motor- but she runs great.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Aha! you got the one from Texas. I was eyeing that one. Seemed like a well stocked set up for a great price. I will be interested in your thoughts about the jack plate for this boat. Are you going to be fishing rivers or salt or both?


----------



## Ferrulewax

Crazy Larry said:


> Aha! you got the one from Texas. I was eyeing that one. Seemed like a well stocked set up for a great price. I will be interested in your thoughts about the jack plate for this boat. Are you going to be fishing rivers or salt or both?


Yeah, I made a whirlwind tour to get her- GA to Texas and back in 3 days.

Mostly Rivers. Musky, Stripers, Bass, i'll pole it for carp some as well- but she will probably be a freshwater boat for this portion of her life. I've got acess to a larger boat for the salt and the less I have to put this Towee in saltwater the better condition it will stay in. I definetly Like the Jack plate so far, with the anticavitation plate you can get this motor HIGH, which will be great for river running. But probably not nessisary by any means. I would honestly love to trade the 25 for a 20hp or I may end up going to a 2stroke jet.


----------



## Jwhite

Crazy Larry said:


> I want to add this: the TM sticks out past the gunwale on both sides when it's up on the cradle. It's out enough that you have to watch it when pulling into a dock, so I wouldn't want it any longer. The angle and mounting position is such that it doesn't overhang the open area between the bench and bow cap. This trolling motor was on the boat when I got it but I suspect installed by Towee because it's positioned the same as most I've seen. I did see one picture where the motor was hanging just slightly to one side of the bow. Seems like that would overhang the space aft of the bow cap but probably give less chance of interference with docks.


You answered my next question. I was going to ask how much space it took from the cap to the front bench. It just seems so in the way. I have thought about getting a cheap transom mount, but for some of the things I want to use it for, I think that would be a waste and I would eventually end up getting the bow mount.


----------



## Jwhite

I suppose I could contribute a picture my boat as well. 
This is the basic Scout model I picked up in May.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Jwhite said:


> I suppose I could contribute a picture my boat as well.
> This is the basic Scout model I picked up in May.


Nice...I love that gray. 

I’ll take a picture of the TM tonight from above the bow.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Looked at the trolling motor again. I was wrong about it not overhanging the space aft of the bow cap. I guess it didn’t bother me. Looks like the center mounting like @Ferrulewax above might be more out of the way. It definitely takes up most of the bow cap and makes standing up there difficult. That’s why I put the quick release on.

Pipsqueak for scale:


----------



## Jwhite

Crazy Larry said:


> Looked at the trolling motor again. I was wrong about it not overhanging the space aft of the bow cap. I guess it didn’t bother me. Looks like the center mounting like @Ferrulewax above might be more out of the way. It definitely takes up most of the bow cap and makes standing up there difficult. That’s why I put the quick release on.
> 
> Pipsqueak for scale:
> 
> View attachment 89268
> View attachment 89270


Awesome. Thanks. 
It doesn’t seem too bad especially since you can just pull it off easily with the quick release when I know I won’t need it.


----------



## Zika

Towees are cool little boats. I've walked around one but have never fished one. Enjoy seeing the pix of how y'all are rigging them.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I’ve got two 
One in fl and one in Ky. 

Tohat 20 and Suzuki 20 

Great little versatile boats.


----------



## Crazy Larry

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ve got two
> One in fl and one in Ky.
> 
> Tohat 20 and Suzuki 20
> 
> Great little versatile boats.


Twins! Every man’s fantasy.

Do you have any detail pictures of the rear hinged deck in the 2nd picture? I was thinking about doing something like that. Also thinking about making some kind of removable deck for the front.


----------



## Ferrulewax

For those of you with Fishfinders, How are you running them? Mainly looking for info on the wiring and transducer.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Crazy Larry said:


> Twins! Every man’s fantasy.
> 
> Do you have any detail pictures of the rear hinged deck in the 2nd picture? I was thinking about doing something like that. Also thinking about making some kind of removable deck for the front.


That #2 is in Florida and I’m not right now. It’s a simple 1” composite cut to fit and 1” composite slats to brace it .
Flush hinge on the seat. Simple and works.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Here is my Ky skiff. 

I have a custom shop built rear deck on it and an incorporated stab anchor. 

Ram mount fish finder with thru Hull transducer and battery under the seat. 

I use the heck out of this rig and will probably take it to the factory for a rehab in a few years.


----------



## SIGN4U

Here’s a picture of mine. Just sent in deposit last week


----------



## Crazy Larry

SIGN4U said:


> Here’s a picture of mine. Just sent in deposit last week


Congratulations...when is she due?


----------



## SIGN4U

Ferrulewax said:


> I would honestly love to trade the 25 for a 20hp or I may end up going to a 2stroke jet.


 I’m trying to decide on a motor and thought for sure I wanted a 25. Why are you wanting to go to a 20?


----------



## SIGN4U

Crazy Larry said:


> Congratulations...when is she due?


Thanks. 7-8 weeks is what I was told


----------



## Ferrulewax

SIGN4U said:


> I’m trying to decide on a motor and thought for sure I wanted a 25. Why are you wanting to go to a 20?


The Suke 25 is 165#, the 20 is like 100#. Thats a lot of weight for the 5hp. I also can’t tilt mine out of the water between the jack plate and poling platform


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

exactly why i went with 20. plus manual t manual start....less to go wrong.


----------



## SIGN4U

Thanks guys, I think I need to reconsider.


----------



## Zika

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I use the heck out of this rig and will probably take it to the factory for a rehab in a few years.


Guess these shots were before the soapy bubble bath and chamois?


----------



## Zika

SIGN4U said:


> Here’s a picture of mine. Just sent in deposit last week
> View attachment 89664


Congrats. Aren't you in FL Big Bend? If so, that will be a great boat for the creeks and flats.


----------



## SIGN4U

Zika said:


> Congrats. Aren't you in FL Big Bend? If so, that will be a great boat for the creeks and flats.


I’m in central Kentucky and Panacea Fl. I too think it will be great for that area of Florida. I’ll let you know in a couple months. I’ll be using it on the Cumberland and Kentucky rivers also


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

SIGN4U said:


> I’m in central Kentucky and Panacea Fl. I too think it will be great for that area of Florida. I’ll let you know in a couple months. I’ll be using it on the Cumberland and Kentucky rivers also


Had mine on the cumberland last week and it works very well there. you are going to love it.


----------



## Smallfly

Thought I would add the first jet to the thread. She runs the north branch of the Susquehanna in NY and PA.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Smallfly said:


> Thought I would add the first jet to the thread. She runs the north branch of the Susquehanna in NY and PA.


Very cool. I've done a lot of backpacking up in that area, but haven't been on the river.

I looked at a lot of pictures while I was shopping these and only saw one other with the partially covered rod trays. Seems like that would be a really nice feature at times.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Smallfly said:


> Thought I would add the first jet to the thread. She runs the north branch of the Susquehanna in NY and PA.



Great looking rig. How have you liked the jet?


----------



## Smallfly

I have mixed emotions on the covered rod trays. Most of the time I like them and I do sit on them a lot to rig up etc.... However, they can make getting a 9 ft fly in and out difficult while in the boat


----------



## Smallfly

i love the jet! Todd Gregory told me it will run in 4-5 in of water. I'm not that brave but I know it will run in about 6-7in no problem. I get 20 mph out of it fully loaded with 2 adults


----------



## Rooster

Glad to see this thread - 2X Towee Owner here. Now running a Calusa with Yamaha 20. Will post some pics when I can...


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Zika said:


> Guess these shots were before the soapy bubble bath and chamois?


I’ll clean it up before I sell it. 
Been running it three or four days a week.


----------



## J-Dad

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Had mine on the cumberland last week and it works very well there. you are going to love it.


----------



## trekker

Do you guys feel cramped in these Towees ? They look kinda tight.


----------



## permitchaser

That’s like asking a ghenoo if there cramped
It’s a tiller not a flats boat
In person they look bigger and I like them their much more than a ghenoo


----------



## Crazy Larry

trekker said:


> Do you guys feel cramped in these Towees ? They look kinda tight.


They don't call this microskiff for nothing. Seriously though, it's probably a matter of perspective. It's a major upgrade from my canoe. The open area between the benches is ~32"x90". I've been out with a buddy and it's plenty of room for two people fly fishing. I feel like three dudes might feel a little cramped (except for rowing/drift boat configuration). For me this is going to be a solo fishing vessel most of the time and me + 1 occasionally.


----------



## Rooster

Crazy Larry said:


> They don't call this microskiff for nothing. Seriously though, it's probably a matter of perspective. It's a major upgrade from my canoe. The open area between the benches is ~32"x90". I've been out with a buddy and it's plenty of room for two people fly fishing. I feel like three dudes might feel a little cramped (except for rowing/drift boat configuration). For me this is going to be a solo fishing vessel most of the time and me + 1 occasionally.


x2 on that - a good description!


----------



## Crazy Larry

got a couple good on the water pictures finally:


----------



## Crazy Larry

Couple questions for y’all:

Do you trailer the boat with rods in the trays? Anybody put anything in there to secure them from bouncing around?

For those of you running tiller extensions, do you have a lot of play in the handle? I made a PVC extension to see if I liked the feel of stand up operation. On the Suzuki 20, the handle was really loose. Just live with it?


----------



## Jwhite

Crazy Larry said:


> Couple questions for y’all:
> 
> Do you trailer the boat with rods in the trays? Anybody put anything in there to secure them from bouncing around?
> 
> For those of you running tiller extensions, do you have a lot of play in the handle? I made a PVC extension to see if I liked the feel of stand up operation. On the Suzuki 20, the handle was really loose. Just live with it?


I trailered my rods Friday and Saturday this weekend for the first time since I was only going about 25 miles round trip. Everything seemed fine.


----------



## Chill1009

Ferrulewax said:


> Here’s mine- Purchased from a Forum member in July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now she has a 25hp Zuke with Electric Tilt and trim, and an electric Jack plate. Im not sure how I love the oversized motor- but she runs great.


I was so close to pulling the trigger on this boat and have regretted it since it sold!! I wondered where it ended up, Glad to see it ended up in GA. Let me know when you’re ready to sell, I’m right down the road!!


----------



## Jwhite

Crazy Larry said:


> Mine is also 54” Riptide powerdrive. It has a little over a foot sticking up when deployed.
> 
> The mount is the RTA-17. Got it on Amazon for $66. My bow cap wasn’t perfectly flat so I had to drill the puck out a little bit to get the locking pin through. I’m planning to make a similar puck out of wood and mount it to the garage wall to hang the motor


Quick question about mounting the quick release. I assume it comes with screws. Did you just screw into the cap or did you bolt it in?


----------



## Ferrulewax

Jwhite said:


> Quick question about mounting the quick release. I assume it comes with screws. Did you just screw into the cap or did you bolt it in?


I don’t know what the other guys experiences where, but when I bought my boat it had a white quick release bracket attached to those threaded bolt mounts with the rubber outsides. I’m not sure if it was factory or not- but all but one had pulled out.

When I got it, I changed the quick release to a black one I had, and through bolted it with an piece of flat aluminum as a backer. If the holes hadn’t stripped through then washers would have been fine. The only problem I have run into is that the cap isn’t perfectly flat, so the puck conforms to it, which means alot of jiggling and putting pressure on the trolling motor to get the pin through it.

Made short: I would not screw it in. Bolts and washers would be fine though


----------



## Crazy Larry

Jwhite said:


> Quick question about mounting the quick release. I assume it comes with screws. Did you just screw into the cap or did you bolt it in?


I through-bolted it onto the cap. I did pull the cap off to do it, which made it easier. One of the mounting bolts interfered with the rub rail so I had to dremel that a bit.


----------



## Jwhite

Crazy Larry said:


> I through-bolted it onto the cap.


Thanks man. Any battery recs?
I am pulling the
Trigger on the the motor this weekend. I have a cranking batter for my motor but will be adding another up front for the TM.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Jwhite said:


> Thanks man. Any battery recs?
> I am pulling the
> Trigger on the the motor this weekend. I have a cranking batter for my motor but will be adding another up front for the TM.


Like @Ferrulewax, I also found the cap to be a little uneven and the two part of quick release didn't fit together perfectly. The pin was very difficult get through so I drilled out one of the holes a little bit. Now it's a snug fit but I can get it together by hand.

I bought a battery based on the mistaken idea that it would serve as starting battery and TM battery so I was trying to meet Suzuki requirements. If you don't need dual use, I'd just pick one based on minn kota's spec. for the 55lb I think they suggest 105 aH minimum. that's what I have and it lasts through lots of fishing the way I've used it.


----------



## B. Gregory

Mine in Sky Blue


----------



## Crazy Larry

Hey B. Where in NC are you? I had mine down in Swansboro this weekend. Nice water down there.


----------



## B. Gregory

Crazy Larry said:


> Hey B. Where in NC are you? I had mine down in Swansboro this weekend. Nice water down there.


Raleigh. That photo of the 3 boats was near Swansboro


----------



## Ferrulewax

B. Gregory said:


> Mine in Sky Blue
> View attachment 93894
> View attachment 93896


Question about the two other boats in your picture: are they running 2 strokes? do they have jets or props?


----------



## B. Gregory

Both are 2 stroke, the one on the left is a 25 prop and moves like a beast. Leaves my 4 stroke 20 way behind. But loud. The one on the right is a jet. Very slow on our coastal water. I think he may be changing out.


----------



## SIGN4U

B. Gregory said:


> Mine in Sky Blue
> View attachment 93894


Didn’t know a beautiful UK Wildcat blue was a option Awesome looking boat.


----------



## B. Gregory

SIGN4U said:


> Didn’t know a beautiful UK Wildcat blue was a option Awesome looking boat.


I call is Carolina Sky blue. You can have them painted any color you want.


----------



## trekker

B. Gregory said:


> I call is Carolina Sky blue. You can have them painted any color you want.


Paint or gelcoat?


----------



## B. Gregory

trekker said:


> Paint or gelcoat?


its gel


----------



## Onebadlarry

Question for you Towee owners.... what are your thoughts about self launching a towee off a dolly trailer with winch?

Have a kayak/canoe beach launch site in our neighborhood (900 ft from my house) and looking at skiff options I can self launch as vehicles with trailers is prohibited. Posts cemented in to prevent an attempt.

For a while, a Gheenoe has been on top of said list, but I recently fell in love with the towee. The only thing holding me back is the hull weight and if feasible to self launch.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Bad Larry...the boat/trailer is easy to roll around on flat hard ground. I don't know about pulling it up a hill though or across uneven ground. Especially with a 100+ lb outboard and 100+ lbs trolling motor/battery added to the 300 lb hull. I'll be interested to hear from others on here about non-standard launching experiences.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Got my cover in the mail this week! Fits like a glove.


----------



## Ferrulewax

I


Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 94254
> Got my cover in the mail this week! Fits like a glove.



Is that the cover made by towee? What do you think about it for the $$$? 

On a side note: any suggestions for other options for covers anyone?


----------



## Rooster

Crazy Larry said:


> Bad Larry...the boat/trailer is easy to roll around on flat hard ground. I don't know about pulling it up a hill though or across uneven ground. Especially with a 100+ lb outboard and 100+ lbs trolling motor/battery added to the 300 lb hull. I'll be interested to hear from others on here about non-standard launching experiences.


I was thinking the same thing. I can roll mine about on my driveway, but even to bounce up the small bump into the garage I have to get a little momentum. I don't think that you are going to be able to accomplish that...


----------



## B. Gregory

Rooster said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I can roll mine about on my driveway, but even to bounce up the small bump into the garage I have to get a little momentum. I don't think that you are going to be able to accomplish that...


I agree. Mine is very maneuverable around the drive way. But I would not want to push or pull it up any incline.


----------



## Onebadlarry

I had a feeling that was gonna be the answer. Dang. Huge fan of the Towees too.

Thanks for everyone’s input.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Ferrulewax said:


> Is that the cover made by towee? What do you think about it for the $$$?


Yes...it’s the towee-made cover. I didn’t really shop around because I figured this would fit better than a generic one. But yeah...it’s pricey. It’s supposed to be trailerable and probably is. The seams are double stitched in places and single in others. I’m assuming the fabric & thread are UV resistant. Time will tell. For now it will keep the sun, dirt and snow out of it.


----------



## Crazy Larry

you could possibly hitch it to your riding lawnmower and sneak it down to the park under cover of darkness.


----------



## Onebadlarry

Crazy Larry said:


> you could possibly hitch it to your riding lawnmower and sneak it down to the park under cover of darkness.


Haha it’s funny you say that because I have been debating putting a hitch on my ruckus (moped) and calling it a day.


----------



## Renegade

I have a 2016 Calusa in the grey color with a 20hp zuke and a 12p stainless prop with extra cup. I lost a little top end but no more cavitation.

Running a Carbon Marine extension, Lowrance HDS 7, 55# Minn Kota with quick release, and V marine pole holders. She has full Sea Dek and a PP Micro with battery. 

I’m taking her in next week for a custom, removeable platform, grab bar and casting platform with removeable sissy bar, all in LineX.

I love this little boat. Sips fuel, easy to handle and pole, stable, sneaky, comfortable in a chop or in 5” of water, and really easy to clean.

Mine has seen her share of slime


----------



## Renegade




----------



## SIGN4U

Good looking rig. I’m a little over a month in on my ordered towee, have a couple questions for you. Why did you go with a jack plate, I see some with and some without ? And why line-X instead of powder coat ? Thanks


----------



## SIGN4U

Need some advice towee owners. What’s your opinion on motor choice. Suzuki 20 @106 lb or Yamaha [email protected] lb. both with electric start. Wouldn’t 5 extra hp be worth 20 lb ?


----------



## Zika

Very cool rig Renegade and some excellent pix, too!


----------



## Renegade

SIGN4U said:


> Good looking rig. I’m a little over a month in on my ordered towee, have a couple questions for you. Why did you go with a jack plate, I see some with and some without ? And why line-X instead of powder coat ? Thanks


It’s a trim, not a jackplate. The 20 doesn’t come with tilt/trim. That would be the only reason to go with a 25. 

Powder coating doesn’t last in saltwater. It’s anodized or linex for me. I want black, so Linex it is.


----------



## Crazy Larry

sweet boat Renegade. Obviously getting some good use. 

Do you have a picture of the PowerPole mount? 

Also interested in the removable poling platform you’re getting. I assume someone in Florida is fabricating it.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Sign4U: One other factor is size. It looks like the Yamaha 25 is about 2" bigger in every dimension. I don't have a poling platform but it looks like a tight fit in the pictures.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Looking for motor suggestions: about to repower down (as in smaller, not necessarily less hp) from the 25hp zuke. What would you all suggest- it just needs to fit under the poling platform. Leaning suzki 20 or tohatsu 20 but wanted y'alls input.


----------



## SIGN4U

Crazy Larry said:


> Sign4U: One other factor is size. It looks like the Yamaha 25 is about 2" bigger in every dimension. I don't have a poling platform but it looks like a tight fit in the pictures.


Thanks, never thought about that


----------



## Renegade

Crazy Larry said:


> sweet boat Renegade. Obviously getting some good use.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the PowerPole mount?
> 
> Also interested in the removable poling platform you’re getting. I assume someone in Florida is fabricating it.


I’ll grab a pic of my mount. For now I’m using the portable mount and battery. My new platform (yes it’s being locally fabricated) will have a PP mount and it will get hardwired.


----------



## Ferrulewax

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ve got two
> One in fl and one in Ky.
> 
> Tohat 20 and Suzuki 20
> 
> Great little versatile boats.


Why the tohatsu and the suzuki? any appreciable difference in the two?


----------



## B. Gregory

Ferrulewax said:


> Why the tohatsu and the suzuki? any appreciable difference in the two?


Ferrulewax, are you on the Insta? Are those musky in GA?


----------



## Ferrulewax

B. Gregory said:


> Ferrulewax, are you on the Insta? Are those musky in GA?


I’m from Georgia but the musky aren’t. Unfortunately Georgia doesn’t have a musky fishery.


----------



## B. Gregory

Ferrulewax said:


> I’m from Georgia but the musky aren’t. Unfortunately Georgia doesn’t have a musky fishery.


Yeah, I didn't think so but I've been fooled before!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Ferrulewax said:


> Why the tohatsu and the suzuki? any appreciable difference in the two?


Suzuki dealer is really close in fl. Plus it’s a light little engine 

Tohatsu dealer is close in Ky it’s heavier but seems stronger. 
Upgrading soon to an efi tohatsu


----------



## Renegade

I have been really happy with my Suzuki


----------



## Chill1009

Picked up my towee last week!


----------



## B. Gregory

Chill1009 said:


> Picked up my towee last week!


Congrats! It's a versatile little rig.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Nice Chill. Congrats. Keep us up to date on your mods. I remember you were also looking for a towee with poling platform. I've used a cooler so far but will be interested to see what you do with yours. I'm also curious how that anchor line is set up. Does if just go through the cap and to a cleat somewhere?


----------



## Ferrulewax

Crazy Larry said:


> Nice Chill. Congrats. Keep us up to date on your mods. I remember you were also looking for a towee with poling platform. I've used a cooler so far but will be interested to see what you do with yours. I'm also curious how that anchor line is set up. Does if just go through the cap and to a cleat somewhere?


That looks like a Dierks Archor trolley- I have considered one for my towee, but don't know how I would use it with the trolling motor. The front is a pulley, but right behind it is a rope jam.

http://www.dierksanchors.com/images/8.JPG


----------



## Ferrulewax

Chill1009 said:


> Picked up my towee last week!


Great looking rig, should be killer just about anywhere! Let me know how you like that anchor trolley- I've considered one myself.



Renegade said:


> I have been really happy with my Suzuki


Are running a 20hp? Any idea of weight loads/props/speeds with it?


----------



## B. Gregory

Crazy Larry said:


> Nice Chill. Congrats. Keep us up to date on your mods. I remember you were also looking for a towee with poling platform. I've used a cooler so far but will be interested to see what you do with yours. I'm also curious how that anchor line is set up. Does if just go through the cap and to a cleat somewhere?


If this link works, you can see one in these Instagram images: https://www.instagram.com/captwillpaul/


----------



## permitchaser

B. Gregory said:


> Mine in Sky Blue
> View attachment 93894
> View attachment 93896


is that a steering wheel i see or a wire


----------



## Renegade

Ferrulewax said:


> Great looking rig, should be killer just about anywhere! Let me know how you like that anchor trolley- I've considered one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Are running a 20hp? Any idea of weight loads/props/speeds with it?


The weight can be found on the site. It’s light. It’s the motor Greg recommends for the skiff. 

I’m running a Powertech 12 3 blade stainless. I was hitting 29 solo or 27 with a load and two anglers but I added cup to the prop. I was cavitating when trimmed up. Now I’m around 25 with way more grip.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Renegade said:


> The weight can be found on the site. It’s light. It’s the motor Greg recommends for the skiff.
> 
> I’m running a Powertech 12 3 blade stainless. I was hitting 29 solo or 27 with a load and two anglers but I added cup to the prop. I was cavitating when trimmed up. Now I’m around 25 with way more grip.


Sweet, thanks for the info- I meant weight in the boat, but you gave me all the info I needed.


----------



## Chill1009

Thanks! Probably going to use the cooler for now, I have a retractable push pole that goes from 9’ to 17’, I figure that set up should work for now. I might talk to my brother, who is a metal fabricator about coming up with a more affordable removable platform, as well as a front casting deck. Im also planning on driving it up to Todd next week to have the T2 armor applied, as well as pick up a set of oars. Not sure if the anchor trolly is the dierks but that’s pretty much identical to what I have.


----------



## B. Gregory

permitchaser said:


> is that a steering wheel i see or a wire


Looks like a wheel but it is the bilge exit tube.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Chill1009 said:


> Thanks! Probably going to use the cooler for now, I have a retractable push pole that goes from 9’ to 17’, I figure that set up should work for now. I might talk to my brother, who is a metal fabricator about coming up with a more affordable removable platform, as well as a front casting deck. Im also planning on driving it up to Todd next week to have the T2 armor applied, as well as pick up a set of oars. Not sure if the anchor trolly is the dierks but that’s pretty much identical to what I have.


I'm currently making a removable casting deck out of plywood. It's been slow going because of other obligations but winter may give me more time. Still going back and forth about the frame. I’m thinking I’ll build it out of aluminum angle but may do plywood.


----------



## Chill1009

Looks good!


Crazy Larry said:


> I'm currently making a removable casting deck out of plywood. It's been slow going because of other obligations but winter may give me more time. Still going back and forth about the frame. I’m thinking I’ll build it out of aluminum angle but may do plywood.
> 
> View attachment 97556
> View attachment 97558
> [/QUOTE
> Looks good!!


----------



## Ferrulewax

Can someone post pictures of the 3/4 hatch on the motor well of their towee? Particularly looking for pics of the ledges and hinges. I was going to have todd install one, but I may try to do something myself.


----------



## Bamajo

Here is my Towee I had built in 2014 with the Towee Pro trailer. I powered it with a 20hp Tohatsu. I installed the trolling motor with removable mount and depth finder. My motor has electric start so I put a lawn mower battery in the rear since the trolling motor battery is in the bow. The depth finder is connected to the trolling motor battery which does cause some interference when both are on at the same time. 
The last picture is the current trailer set up. I want to change the bunks and rollers to allow it to launch easier. I know the trailers are now rigged different from the factory. Anyone have pictures of their trailer or suggestions on things I can change? I was thinking flat bunks and changing positions of the rollers.


----------



## Rooster

Don't have any current "unloaded" pictures but I:
- have put some padding in the forward small cross bar in case I am at a deep launch and don't want the bar to scrape my hull when retrieving. I used AC black duct padding that I got from Home Depot - cut to length and cinch strapped it on.
- I bought a little walk plank online and secured onto the tongue just forward of the roller - I can walk back and forth and not get my tootsies wet when retrieving. 
- put some little rubber caps on the side guides where outside bolt ends protrude so you don't scratch hull if you miss coming in or wind blows you off.
- got some of these bunk slide liners to aid in easy slide off when launching. If you do that or spray on silicone slide off MAKE SURE you do not unsecure any of your transom (while backing down) or forward winch strap until you are ready for the skiff to go into the water! It will want to slide off like a banana!


----------



## B. Gregory

Rooster said:


> Don't have any current "unloaded" pictures but I:
> - have put some padding in the forward small cross bar in case I am at a deep launch and don't want the bar to scrape my hull when retrieving. I used AC black duct padding that I got from Home Depot - cut to length and cinch strapped it on.
> - I bought a little walk plank online and secured onto the tongue just forward of the roller - I can walk back and forth and not get my tootsies wet when retrieving.
> - put some little rubber caps on the side guides where outside bolt ends protrude so you don't scratch hull if you miss coming in or wind blows you off.
> - got some of these bunk slide liners to aid in easy slide off when launching. If you do that or spray on silicone slide off MAKE SURE you do not unsecure any of your transom (while backing down) or forward winch strap until you are ready for the skiff to go into the water! It will want to slide off like a banana!


Curious if you guys ride yours onto the trailer or do you winch it on. I am going to look into the plank due to wet feet. Post a pick or link if you can. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Crazy Larry

also interested in the plank. Towee describes the trailer as “drive on”, so when I first got it, I tried driving on. Because of bad aim or too deep trailer or something, it kept lurching to one side of the rollers and made me look like I didn’t know what I was doing (I didn’t). I’d have to push and pull to get it back centered and then winch up. The last few times, I have used my dock line to maneuver it from the dock to the trailer bunks and then winched from there. That went a lot smoother. A plank would make it easier and drier. Also, @Rooster you promised up some pictures of your boat(s) a while back...we’re still waiting.


----------



## Bamajo

Very good info Rooster! I would also like to see how your plank is set. I too have trouble using it as a "drive on" trailer. Honestly I don't think the trailer is designed as well as it could be. It seems to need a very specific incline/decline to work well when launching and loading. Too steep and you knock the heck out of the front. 
Rooster, are your trailer bunks like mine or did you get the trailer after they started installing them flat?


----------



## SIGN4U

Mine is finished and ready for pickup. Picking it up next week on my way to the panhandle. Went with black hatches and color match platform


----------



## Crazy Larry

Congratulations man! That thing is sweet.


----------



## Chill1009

Got some river armor and oars, ready for a float!


----------



## B. Gregory

Here are a few in NC


----------



## Rooster

Bamajo said:


> Very good info Rooster! I would also like to see how your plank is set. I too have trouble using it as a "drive on" trailer. Honestly I don't think the trailer is designed as well as it could be. It seems to need a very specific incline/decline to work well when launching and loading. Too steep and you knock the heck out of the front.
> Rooster, are your trailer bunks like mine or did you get the trailer after they started installing them flat?


Mine are flat. I hope to get out this weekend and will take some pix


----------



## permitchaser

Onebadlarry said:


> I had a feeling that was gonna be the answer. Dang. Huge fan of the Towees too.
> 
> Thanks for everyone’s input.


Get an electric trailer mover. My mechanic has one it would pull you Towee up a hill


----------



## trekker

Im in the market but havent found one in my area to look at. Trying to gain as much info as possible on these Towee boats.

Do the rod trays have drain holes in them. If not, are you all just baiing them out when needed?

Also, how do they row with that stepped bottom. Obviously not a drift boat, but are they decent under oar power? Is the rowing frame worth the extra cost?

Thanks.


----------



## SRP

The rod trays have holes that drain into the bottom of the boat. The water gets picked up by the bilge pump. 

Haven’t rowed one.


----------



## Crazy Larry

@trekker the rod trays do have drains. 

Haven’t rowed mine yet, so will wait on others to comment.


----------



## Chill1009

trekker said:


> Im in the market but havent found one in my area to look at. Trying to gain as much info as possible on these Towee boats.
> 
> Do the rod trays have drain holes in them. If not, are you all just baiing them out when needed?
> 
> Also, how do they row with that stepped bottom. Obviously not a drift boat, but are they decent under oar power? Is the rowing frame worth the extra cost?
> 
> Thanks.





trekker said:


> Im in the market but havent found one in my area to look at. Trying to gain as much info as possible on these Towee boats.
> 
> Do the rod trays have drain holes in them. If not, are you all just baiing them out when needed?
> 
> Also, how do they row with that stepped bottom. Obviously not a drift boat, but are they decent under oar power? Is the rowing frame worth the extra cost?
> 
> Thanks.


I took mine out this week for the first time since getting it back from having the river armor applied. I powered up river and floated back down with my oars. I have ridden in drift boats, but never rowed one, and this was my first time on the oars. The boat seems to respond well to the oars. I would imagine not as well as a drift boat but I couldn’t say that with 100% certainty. The boat did have a hard time going backwards with the flat back, so when flys got hung it was easiest to just drop motor and power back. Other than that I found it very easy to row and maneuver (especially considering my lack of experience). If any of you are in the Atlanta area or close enough to make the trip, I’d be happy to take you out and let you row it, so you can make an educated decision.


----------



## Jwhite

trekker said:


> Im in the market but havent found one in my area to look at. Trying to gain as much info as possible on these Towee boats.
> 
> Do the rod trays have drain holes in them. If not, are you all just baiing them out when needed?
> 
> Also, how do they row with that stepped bottom. Obviously not a drift boat, but are they decent under oar power? Is the rowing frame worth the extra cost?
> 
> Thanks.


I have been able to use my Oars a handful of times. I think it handled very well. It’s not going to be as responsive as a drift boat but I was very happy with how it performed. I was in fast/high water on the white in Arkansas, so I was not doing technical movements but it held a line pretty good and responds well to oar movement. 
I row with my transom and motor facing downriver. This makes a lot of difference imo on backrowing and holding a line. Plus motoring back up river is a breeze.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Jwhite said:


> I have been able to use my Oars a handful of times. I think it handled very well. It’s not going to be as responsive as a drift boat but I was very happy with how it performed. I was in fast/high water on the white in Arkansas, so I was not doing technical movements but it held a line pretty good and responds well to oar movement.
> I row with my transom and motor facing downriver. This makes a lot of difference imo on backrowing and holding a line. Plus motoring back up river is a breeze.


When it comes to rowing- rowing bow upstream is definitely the way to do it. It also puts you in a better position to drop anchor (if you have one) as well


----------



## SIGN4U

Just got home from Florida, what a versatile, fun boat. Had both boys and a 80 lb poodle on board, fished and ran around for 3 days, refueled at a whopping $6.74, gotta love that.


----------



## SIGN4U

Had to change out the gold logo


----------



## BigEasy

Nice boat!

Van looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## trekker

Good stuff, Guys. How tall are the sides on these boats?


----------



## fatman

got my Towee in 2013, second hand from a northern Muskie guide; I believe that the rowing frame is the prototype for what is used today. Orignially had a shitty Karavan trailer, I've since upgraded to a (used) Towee trailer. I use it a lot on smaller lakes and Ozark rivers. Still needing some practice on the push pole thing...


----------



## SIGN4U

trekker said:


> Good stuff, Guys. How tall are the sides on these boats?


18 inches from the floor, they have rod-gun holders running down both sides.


----------



## Ferrulewax

How are you guys making the most of the storage space on your boats?


----------



## Bamajo

Ferrulewax said:


> How are you guys making the most of the storage space on your boats?


I constantly trip over all my crap and swear I'm gonna get a wider boat. . I keep a lot of stuff in one of the rod trays and because I have a Rivermaster the area behind the bench can hold some more gear next to the gas tank and cranking battery. I purchased a plano sportsmans trunk (56 qt) that holds gear and keeps it organized. I have considered getting a rotomolded cooler just for storage that can be stepped on without breaking (kind of like the hog island).


----------



## Rooster

Any Towee Owners here please be aware of the new Towee Owners Group that has recently been established. Go to Facebook to join!


----------



## Ferrulewax

Rooster said:


> Any Towee Owners here please be aware of the new Towee Owners Group that has recently been established. Go to Facebook to join!



You don’t know how long I’ve been waiting for this exact group to be created, even though about doing it myself.


----------



## Rnfarley

SIGN4U said:


> View attachment 104322
> View attachment 104324
> View attachment 104320
> Just got home from Florida, what a versatile, fun boat. Had both boys and a 80 lb poodle on board, fished and ran around for 3 days, refueled at a whopping $6.74, gotta love that.



What kind of speeds did you get with 2 kids and dog? Anything you’d do different on the skiff/layout/build?


----------



## Yako

I’m liking this thread. Does anyone know how far out they are on boat orders? I’m also interested in any leads on a used one, although they don’t seem to pop up very often. Guess that’s a good thing


----------



## Rnfarley

Yako said:


> I’m liking this thread. Does anyone know how far out they are on boat orders? I’m also interested in any leads on a used one, although they don’t seem to pop up very often. Guess that’s a good thing


ive been talking to Todd about ordering one and he’s saying 7-8 weeks right now


----------



## SIGN4U

Rnfarley said:


> What kind of speeds did you get with 2 kids and dog? Anything you’d do different on the skiff/layout/build?


I never had a chance to gps it but was really surprised how well it ran. Only thing I wish I had done different is have a power pole micro bracket welded on my poling platform before Powdercoating.


----------



## SIGN4U

Rnfarley said:


> ive been talking to Todd about ordering one and he’s saying 7-8 weeks right now


Mine only took 8 weeks and I made several changes through the process, Todd was really good to work with.


----------



## BGBrown311

Rooster said:


> Any Towee Owners here please be aware of the new Towee Owners Group that has recently been established. Go to Facebook to join!


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Chill1009

My brother just dropped this off. It will cover the hole my gas can is in and make a large platform on the back of the boat. He’s also going to make one for the front. Plan on painting them and maybe seadek... I’ll post up some pics with everything in the boat so y’all can see how it turns out. I’m thinking they’re going to work great!!


----------



## Ferrulewax

Chill1009 said:


> My brother just dropped this off. It will cover the hole my gas can is in and make a large platform on the back of the boat. He’s also going to make one for the front. Plan on painting them and maybe seadek... I’ll post up some pics with everything in the boat so y’all can see how it turns out. I’m thinking they’re going to work great!!


That looks sweet! When you get it installed I would love to see some pictures. I’m thinking of doing something simmilar out of aluminum or wood


----------



## Crazy Larry

Killer, man. I’m also working on a platform for the front. Using wood because don’t have welding capability at home. Looking forward to the install pictures.




Chill1009 said:


> My brother just dropped this off. It will cover the hole my gas can is in and make a large platform on the back of the boat. He’s also going to make one for the front. Plan on painting them and maybe seadek... I’ll post up some pics with everything in the boat so y’all can see how it turns out. I’m thinking they’re going to work great!!


----------



## Ron Mexico

Bamajo said:


> Here is my Towee I had built in 2014 with the Towee Pro trailer. I powered it with a 20hp Tohatsu. I installed the trolling motor with removable mount and depth finder. My motor has electric start so I put a lawn mower battery in the rear since the trolling motor battery is in the bow. The depth finder is connected to the trolling motor battery which does cause some interference when both are on at the same time.
> The last picture is the current trailer set up. I want to change the bunks and rollers to allow it to launch easier. I know the trailers are now rigged different from the factory. Anyone have pictures of their trailer or suggestions on things I can change? I was thinking flat bunks and changing positions of the rollers.
> View attachment 99688
> View attachment 99678
> View attachment 99680
> View attachment 99682
> View attachment 99684
> View attachment 99686


Bamajo, that ramp looks familiar. Had planned on launching there this weekend, but another flooding weekend for us.


----------



## Bamajo

Ron Mexico said:


> Bamajo, that ramp looks familiar. Had planned on launching there this weekend, but another flooding weekend for us.


Every chance I have had since October the water has not been agreeable.


----------



## Chill1009

Just got the front platform, I need some rubber feet for the legs and some rubber where it will rest on the bench. I’ll get that tomorrow and see how they look insides I’ll post some pics.


----------



## Chill1009

Got to work a little on the decks today. The back fit perfect! I had to cut the front down a little, and it will have to go back to the shop so I can round off the four corners and bevel the edges. Over all I think it’s going to workout great!!


----------



## trekker

Can you get casting decks straight from the factory?

If so, How much is the mark up?


----------



## Crazy Larry

Chill1009 said:


> Got to work a little on the decks today. The back fit perfect! I had to cut the front down a little, and it will have to go back to the shop so I can round off the four corners and bevel the edges. Over all I think it’s going to workout great!!


very cool. are you going to secure these in some way? I am making a similar front platform out of wood and thinking through options to screw it down so it doesn't bounce during towing and running. I'm also planning on adding some cooler tie downs to mine so I can add a cooler for casting/poling.


----------



## Crazy Larry

trekker said:


> Can you get casting decks straight from the factory?
> 
> If so, How much is the mark up?


Yes...forward casting deck and rear hinged cover are standard on the Calusa Pro model and an upgrade for the Calusa. The cost of a front deck isn't clear from the 2019 Pricing that I have. One thing is that the front casting deck they do is permanent on the Pro so you lose the bench as an option. I'm trying to build something like Chill's that is removable.


----------



## Chill1009

Crazy Larry said:


> very cool. are you going to secure these in some way? I am making a similar front platform out of wood and thinking through options to screw it down so it doesn't bounce during towing and running. I'm also planning on adding some cooler tie downs to mine so I can add a cooler for casting/poling.


I haven’t really thought about securing them to prevent them from bouncing.... I’ve already decided I was not going to tow the boat with them in, just throw them in my truck and put them in when launching the boat. I think I will run the boat to see if it’s a concern before I start drilling anchor points for them. I have a foam weather strip on the underside of the decks where they make contact with the boat on the deck ledges, and rubber feet on the legs so that they don’t tear up the interior. I don’t know that it’s going to be a huge concern for me since I will primarily be using it in rivers where I drive slow or just float.


----------



## BigEasy

I’m not a fan of drilling holes in a boat either. I’d try industrial grade Velcro.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Ferrulewax said:


> How are you guys making the most of the storage space on your boats?


We had a weird warm January weekend so I got my boat out and remembered your storage question. I’ve got the throwable, a small collapsible stripping bucket wedges into the rear open compartment. This leaves exactly the right amount of space for the medium Simms boat bag. Got the bag on sale but they’re still pricey. Probably better options but it fits perfect and holds fly tackle, miscellaneous stuff. Under the rear bench is my starting battery, flares in ziploc bag, a small dry box with tools, safety and back up items. Forward bench storage has two large Rubbermaid containers with 1 with rope and kayak anchor and other with dry bag with towel and rain jacket. Bow storage is the only one that stays dry and is mostly battery but also dock lines, spare prop, and oil. I typically carry an adjustable SUP paddle, 6’ anchor pin in one rod tray and keep the other cleared for the fly rod. I found that a beer in a koozy wedges securely in the forward end of the rod tray or also in the space made by my deployed trolling motor.


----------



## SIGN4U

Crazy Larry said:


> I found that a beer in a koozy wedges securely in the forward end of the rod tray or also in the space made by my deployed trolling motor.


Now that is valuable information.


----------



## Crazy Larry

I just invested in a simrad GO9 for the boat. Mostly wanted a chartplotter because looking at my phone was not working for me. For those of you who have electronics on your towee, I have 2 questions: 

1. what provides power? I have big battery up front and can tap into AUX wire (preferred). There's also a small starter battery in the back that I could connect to, but it's been dead the last two trips because I forget to charge and pull start is pretty easy. 

2. How have you mounted your devices? I'm planning on using an aluminum track (yakattack) and ram mount.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Crazy Larry said:


> I just invested in a simrad GO9 for the boat. Mostly wanted a chartplotter because looking at my phone was not working for me. For those of you who have electronics on your towee, I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. what provides power? I have big battery up front and can tap into AUX wire (preferred). There's also a small starter battery in the back that I could connect to, but it's been dead the last two trips because I forget to charge and pull start is pretty easy.
> 
> 2. How have you mounted your devices? I'm planning on using an aluminum track (yakattack) and ram mount.


Me and Todd (towee boats owner) did a write up on this on the Facebook page


----------



## Ferrulewax

Crazy Larry said:


> I just invested in a simrad GO9 for the boat. Mostly wanted a chartplotter because looking at my phone was not working for me. For those of you who have electronics on your towee, I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. what provides power? I have big battery up front and can tap into AUX wire (preferred). There's also a small starter battery in the back that I could connect to, but it's been dead the last two trips because I forget to charge and pull start is pretty easy.
> 
> 2. How have you mounted your devices? I'm planning on using an aluminum track (yakattack) and ram mount.


https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/groups/557349864987779?view=permalink&id=569104047145694


----------



## Crazy Larry

Ferrulewax said:


> Me and Todd (towee boats owner) did a write up on this on the Facebook page


Sounds awesome. Unfortunately, I'm not on Facebook and it won't let me lurk on that page. Can somebody copy-paste it to this thread?


----------



## Yako

Just picked up a 2014 towee this weekend! Really excited about it. First thing I want to do is build a flush fitting swing door over the gas tank area. Anyone have pics of something like this? Thinking some thick starboard with stainless hinges.


----------



## Rnfarley

I just gave Todd a deposit for one after the Fly Fishing Show in ATL, can’t wait! This thread has been a big help. Thanks all!


----------



## Renegade

Crazy Larry said:


> sweet boat Renegade. Obviously getting some good use.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the PowerPole mount?
> 
> Also interested in the removable poling platform you’re getting. I assume someone in Florida is fabricating it.


----------



## trekker

How wide are the rod trays?


----------



## Crazy Larry

trekker said:


> How wide are the rod trays?


Hey trekker, the side of the boat is curved so the width varies. It's about 5" at the stern end, 6.5" in the middle and 3" at the forward end. Easy to stow fly rods either direction. I think the length is close to 9'-6" to 10' (plenty of room on either end off a 9' fly rod).


----------



## Crazy Larry

Making some progress on my casting deck. Making some design decisions on the fly. Current plan for the hatch is hinges on the back and magnets glassed in to hold it closed.


----------



## BigEasy

Just a thought; unless you have clearance issues I'd think putting the hinges forward would be a good idea. My thinking is your likely going to be getting in it for aft of the hatch so that will be easier and it will reduces chances of the wind getting it and blowing it open while trailering. YRMV just thinking out loud so to speak


----------



## Crazy Larry

BigEasy said:


> Just a thought; unless you have clearance issues I'd think putting the hinges forward would be a good idea. My thinking is your likely going to be getting in it for aft of the hatch so that will be easier and it will reduces chances of the wind getting it and blowing it open while trailering. YRMV just thinking out loud so to speak


Yeah...hinges forward is the plan. I'm going to install magnets along the aft edge of the lid and lip it rests on. I'm hoping that's enough to hold it closed while bouncing along the highway. My challenge at the moment is how to hold the whole thing down. I would like to have a single kennedy style anchor to the sole of the boat and I really like their pelican hook. Unfortunately, the distance I need to span is only about 5.5-6" and the kennedy system is for 8"+. I will probably just get a small turnbuckle and use their eye bolt and deck plate or bolt.


----------



## BGBrown311

I changed out the black V Marine push pole holders for some purple. I know it’s not everyone’s style but it just makes it a little different and fun. When the weather gets nicer here in NY, I’m going to install the purple poling platform caddy.


----------



## Crazy Larry

BGBrown311 said:


> I changed out the black V Marine push pole holders for some purple. I know it’s not everyone’s style but it just makes it a little different and fun. When the weather gets nicer here in NY, I’m going to install the purple poling platform caddy.


Nice contrast with the hull. I like it. 

where are you in NY? I’m down in jersey/Philadelphia.


----------



## BGBrown311

I live in Western Nassau County on Long Island but spend most of my time working and fishing on the East End. Hoping to use the skiff in Jamaica Bay this spring.


----------



## mm9

i am close to putting in my order on a calusa pro.. Anything you wish you had changed prior to purchasing/ordering. Skiff would be used for creeks in the shallow flats/oyster beds in florida. 

current build sheet :

Poling platform, Power pole micro anchor bracket, Push pole holders

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crazy Larry

I would add (did add):

- Wiring for electronics
- Easy to access plug for charging the battery and main shut off switch for battery
-Push pole caddy on platform.
-tiller extension
-looks like hatch liners are standard now Or I would add those. 
-cooler tie downs on the forward deck

good luck & congratulations.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Casting deck completed. Lots of epoxy. Feels solid. I put a cooler tie down on the floor forward of the bench so I can cinch it down with a river strap. The magnet idea didn’t pan out. Might work with bigger magnets. Ended up putting a plastic grabber latch (marine cabinet hardware) that works great but is kind of loud. Seadek on top. Will be testing this week in NC.


----------



## Musky Nuts

comparison: a 9.9 vs a 20 suzuki on a rivermaster??? very similar engine?


----------



## Crazy Larry

@Renegade 

Do you have any pictures of the base of your platform you can share? I can see the mount on the back of the transom, but I can't see what's happening behind the PP mount. Can you completely remove the platform or just fold down? Starting to think about getting one of these built.


----------



## TXflats92

Hey Y’all,
Just picked up my Towee tonight from Indiana. I’m in central TX will be fishing the lower Colorado River and the Coast. This is a blank slate right now. I will be putting a jet on it.
Excited to get it on the water.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Congratulations TX & welcome to the club...post up some pictures as you put it together. should be a sweet river runner. 



TXflats92 said:


> Hey Y’all,
> Just picked up my Towee tonight from Indiana. I’m in central TX will be fishing the lower Colorado River and the Coast. This is a blank slate right now. I will be putting a jet on it.
> Excited to get it on the water.


----------



## Backwater

TXflats92 said:


> Hey Y’all,
> Just picked up my Towee tonight from Indiana. I’m in central TX will be fishing the lower Colorado River and the Coast. This is a blank slate right now. I will be putting a jet on it.
> Excited to get it on the water.


What size OB will the Jet be on. Remember, you'll lose about 35-45% power and speed with the Jet.


----------



## Rooster

Don't d


Musky Nuts said:


> comparison: a 9.9 vs a 20 suzuki on a rivermaster??? very similar engine?


don't do a 9.9 unless you are needing to access restricted hp waters. It's just a dog even compered to a 15...


----------



## Rooster

G


TXflats92 said:


> Hey Y’all,
> Just picked up my Towee tonight from Indiana. I’m in central TX will be fishing the lower Colorado River and the Coast. This is a blank slate right now. I will be putting a jet on it.
> Excited to get it on the water.


Gravel Bar Sage - the Original and "best" color!


----------



## TXflats92

Backwater said:


> What size OB will the Jet be on. Remember, you'll lose about 35-45% power and speed with the Jet.


I’ll probably do a 25hp jet. Looking at either 2 stroke Yamaha or a merc.


----------



## Jacob Schmanske

Looking to purchase a older towee probably a 2013 and I was just wondering if these have any hull slap? I've been on the boat once with no wind and it was a dream. Just wondering how they handle wind.


----------



## Rooster

Jacob Schmanske said:


> Looking to purchase a older towee probably a 2013 and I was just wondering if these have any hull slap? I've been on the boat once with no wind and it was a dream. Just wondering how they handle wind.


Well, all Towee's have a high freeboard, but not obscenely high - its what enables you to get out in steep chop and get where you want to go in relative dryness. It will want to sail just a little in very brisk wind. If you don't have some weight forward there will be some hull slap but not like beating a drum. I carry my electric motor battery in the bow compartment and I feel that weight helps with the trim and ride.


----------



## Jwhite

Rooster said:


> Well, all Towee's have a high freeboard, but not obscenely high - its what enables you to get out in steep chop and get where you want to go in relative dryness. It will want to sail just a little in very brisk wind. If you don't have some weight forward there will be some hull slap but not like beating a drum. I carry my electric motor battery in the bow compartment and I feel that weight helps with the trim and ride.


Relative dryness...wear a rain jacket and bibs. Mine can get me pretty wet. 
Don’t get me wrong, I would not trade it for anything but it will soak you in chop.


----------



## Scrather

There is a nice Towee on Myrtle Beach craigslist at a decent price. I plan to be a Towee owner but have to sell a couple of boats first to maintain domestic harmony.


----------



## BigEasy

Wow that is nice. And a pretty killer deal


----------



## Crazy Larry

Wow! That’s a great deal no matter how you slice it. When I was shopping used boats, Todd recommended the 2016+ Models over because of a change in the layup. If I was in the market today, I’d be on the phone with Myrtle Beach.




Scrather said:


> There is a nice Towee on Myrtle Beach craigslist at a decent price. I plan to be a Towee owner but have to sell a couple of boats first to maintain domestic harmony.


----------



## Zika

https://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/boa/d/pawleys-island-towee-2016-rivermaster/7103741851.html

Sweet rig.


----------



## Rooster

H


Jwhite said:


> Relative dryness...wear a rain jacket and bibs. Mine can get me pretty wet.
> Don’t get me wrong, I would not trade it for anything but it will soak you in chop.


HaHa JWhite - you must be one of those 25mph "blast thru the chop" guys! ;-)


----------



## Rooster

G


Zika said:


> https://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/boa/d/pawleys-island-towee-2016-rivermaster/7103741851.html
> 
> Sweet rig.


Good Heavens - someone should be absolutely ALL OVER THAT!


----------



## Jwhite

Rooster said:


> H
> 
> HaHa JWhite - you must be one of those 25mph "blast thru the chop" guys! ;-)


Lol depends on how cold it is outside. It can be welcomed in the summertime heat.


----------



## Ferrulewax

speaking of getting wet.. Anyone know how to not get SOAKED when running with the rowing frame? I have to put on my rain suit every time I need to get on plane.


----------



## Musky Nuts

I need to get a ride in one of these. That one on c/l looks new.
Could this replace my 17'skiff and jon boat??


----------



## realfly32

What size Yeti Cooler does everyone run with the Rowing frame ?


----------



## mm9

Ferrulewax said:


> speaking of getting wet.. Anyone know how to not get SOAKED when running with the rowing frame? I have to put on my rain suit every time I need to get on plane.


Not sure if this would help but maybe adding spray rails on the sides of the hull to help keep the spray at a minimum. Smart rails by integrity marine has one that is chemically bonded to gelcoat and taco marine I believe has some as well but those are screwed/bolted on. Best to just call the shop and see if this is even possible.


----------



## Ferrulewax

realfly32 said:


> What size Yeti Cooler does everyone run with the Rowing frame ?


35 or 45, I think some guys may have run the now discontinued 50 as well. You can always add pads/ cushions on top of the cooler if needed, or add the spacers to your oar locks to get the right height for you


----------



## fatman

Ferrulewax said:


> 35 or 45, I think some guys may have run the now discontinued 50 as well. You can always add pads/ cushions on top of the cooler if needed, or add the spacers to your oar locks to get the right height for you


Yep, the old 50 is perfect.


----------



## realfly32

fatman said:


> Yep, the old 50 is perfect.


Thank you , !!


----------



## jrasband

Is anyone located in the Tampa Bay area? I’ve been in several on the rivers up north but haven’t had the chance to poll one. I would gladly poll someone around to make a day of fishing out of it. Thinking of upgrading from a gheenoe LT10 to handle Tampa bay slop better.


----------



## Renegade

Just an update on my ride. 

I did install my platform. It’s perfect for bridge clearance and mangrove tunnels.

I also installed a Shaw Wing. I can’t say enough about this mod. I’ve been running in <4” on negative lows with no cavitation, no overheating and no bumping. Unreal.


----------



## Jwhite

Renegade said:


> Just an update on my ride.
> 
> I did install my platform. It’s perfect for bridge clearance and mangrove tunnels.
> 
> I also installed a Shaw Wing. I can’t say enough about this mod. I’ve been running in <4” on negative lows with no cavitation, no overheating and no bumping. Unreal.
> View attachment 128462
> View attachment 128464
> View attachment 128466
> View attachment 128476
> View attachment 128478
> View attachment 128480
> View attachment 128482
> View attachment 128486
> View attachment 128488
> View attachment 128490


Platform looks great. I also noticed the boat buckles. I’ve been wanting to upgrade my straps so I’m going to look into those. 
On the Shaw plate you say you are running in <4”, are you running this in shallow water drive? I run some rivers that get real shallow and have to kick my motor up and it runs real poor.
I’m running the same motor With the propeller it came with for reference.


----------



## Crazy Larry

FYI...Engel 50 is same dimensions as aforementioned Yeti 50. Less $.



realfly32 said:


> What size Yeti Cooler does everyone run with the Rowing frame ?


----------



## TXflats92

Flipped and ready to prep 3 coats of smooth Durabak bedliner for river running.


----------



## Ferrulewax

I'll be interested in how the bedliner effects speed- definitely let us know how it comes out!


----------



## TXflats92

I got the smooth version thinking it would be better performance wise than the textured.


----------



## realfly32

TXflats92 said:


> I’ll probably do a 25hp jet. Looking at either 2 stroke Yamaha or a merc.


Does anyone know if the newer 25HP FI Mercury JET will fit on a ATLAS micro Jack plate installed on a TOWEE ? If anyone is running this set up I would love to learn more.. Thank you, Joey


----------



## TXflats92

Two coats of Durabak smooth. I’ll let it cure for a day or so then flip it back onto the trailer.
Still looking for a motor, haha, then I can take it to the river.
I’ll keep y’all posted.


----------



## realfly32

Today I installed a stainless battery tray, raised it a inch with a composite material from this group (http://coosacomposites.com)
Also made a backing board to secure some relays on the rear wall.


----------



## Crazy Larry

I have been thinking about how to prevent the starting battery from falling over and sliding around for a while. is the pink looking material the boat and the black is the coosa board? My plan was to to cut out a piece of thick packing foam that the starting battery could rest in. Unfortunately the foam is at work so I can't get it right now. Any way, this looks like the pro version. Is this bracket store bought or fabbed up to fit that battery?




realfly32 said:


> Today I installed a stainless battery tray, raised it a inch with a composite material from this group (http://coosacomposites.com)
> Also made a backing board to secure some relays on the rear wall.


----------



## realfly32

Crazy Larry said:


> I have been thinking about how to prevent the starting battery from falling over and sliding around for a while. is the pink looking material the boat and the black is the coosa board? My plan was to to cut out a piece of thick packing foam that the starting battery could rest in. Unfortunately the foam is at work so I can't get it right now. Any way, this looks like the pro version. Is this bracket store bought or fabbed up to fit that battery?


----------



## realfly32

Yes the Coosa is the black material . The pink is the rear wall of the compartment. I placed a piece of Coosa under the battery and on the back wall. The battery is raised one inch with the marine Coosa board and secured to the back wall with the battery tray. (It’s battery Specific and was sourced on eBay). The piece on the back wall has the relays for the micro Jack plate -


----------



## realfly32

Crazy Larry said:


> A recent thread about prop choice got me thinking there should be a general Towee owners thread where we can share pictures, tips, mods and questions. I'll start...
> 
> I just bought a 2017 Calusa about 2 months ago. I've re-propped the 20 hp Suzuki with an 11p aluminum to avoid hitting the rev limiter, added tie downs for a cooler on the back bench, added V-marine push pole holders (plus home-built offset bracket) and added a quick release for the minn kota riptide. I'm kind of addicted to mods and DIY stuff so I'll probably be adding more crap. I'm currently shopping for a small anchor that will hold the boat but fit in the tiny hatches. I'm also curious to hear from people about storage ideas and how to deal with wet bench storage.
> View attachment 89060
> View attachment 89062
> View attachment 89064
> View attachment 89066
> View attachment 89068
> 
> 
> Here's some pics:


Did you figure out a Anchor system or have any ideas ?


----------



## Yako

I just built a rear platform for my 2014 towee. Not having a platform over the gas tank areas was a major pain. This will give lots of extra standing room for a second person, and make things look cleaner too. Built out of exterior plywood, then fiberglassed. Stainless hinges and screws, with marine rubber stripping to prevent vibration. All in a little less than a hundred bucks. 

got new sea deck on order, it’s gonna be sweet!


----------



## trekker

Do they offer a finished interior as an option?


----------



## dgarland10

I found a great deal on a fantastic 2014 Calusa. I live in So California and one of my main uses will be in saltwater harbors. How do you guys find these boats handle chop? Also plan on taking it out on mellow morning to fish kelp along shorelines of pacific. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Larry

realfly32 said:


> Did you figure out a Anchor system or have any ideas ?


Late reply, but still didn't do anything special about anchoring. I've got a grappling hook style kayak anchor stowed away but mostly just use my 6' pin anchor through a carabiner clipped to the transom or bow eyes. I'm probably going to build a chain drag anchor if I ever use it for a drift boat.


----------



## mm9

flood tide skiff..


----------



## BadKnotGuy

Very nice! Is that a mounting plate for a trolling motor on the platform or something intended for a power pole micro?


----------



## mm9

BadKnotGuy said:


> Very nice! Is that a mounting plate for a trolling motor on the platform or something intended for a power pole micro?



It was intended for a power pole micro, but I am sure I can make it work for a trolling motor(did not want trolling motor in front for now due to fly line management) vertical rod holders, cup holder etc. just wanted it just in case I may want to add something later. Ideally wouldn’t have wanted anything in the back as whoever is poling should just be a team player and pole the skiff lol but for convenience reason/future options.


----------



## Car7x

Jwhite said:


> I suppose I could contribute a picture my boat as well.
> This is the basic Scout model I picked up in May.


Hey, nice rig! I just bought an old Scott Deep Duckboat, apparently the progenitor of this skiff. I like your cooler up front - might save me a deck project. What is it, did you have do do a little leveling, and how do you like it up there? Thanks in advance, tight lines

Craig


----------



## Jwhite

Car7x said:


> Hey, nice rig! I just bought an old Scott Deep Duckboat, apparently the progenitor of this skiff. I like your cooler up front - might save me a deck project. What is it, did you have do do a little leveling, and how do you like it up there? Thanks in advance, tight lines
> 
> Craig


That is one of the cheaper ozark trail wanna be yeti 52 qt I believe is is the size. 
It worked pretty good up there but I added a trolling motor since that picture so it’s not worth the hassle of putting it up there. It was a little hard to get in the cooler if I wanted to grab a drink if I remember correctly. I just stand in the benches now which works fine for me and I have that space free below so my line doesn’t wrap around anything.


----------



## Car7x

Jwhite said:


> That is one of the cheaper ozark trail wanna be yeti 52 qt I believe is is the size.
> It worked pretty good up there but I added a trolling motor since that picture so it’s not worth the hassle of putting it up there. It was a little hard to get in the cooler if I wanted to grab a drink if I remember correctly. I just stand in the benches now which works fine for me and I have that space free below so my line doesn’t wrap around anything.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks JW! I'm a big fan of a knock-off coolers. I used a canyon cooler for my rower seat in the hog island I just sold. I'll be using HDPE for a big bow cap, decks fore and aft on this Scott duck boat. I should have asked you first time around, what color is that - It's really sharp. thanks buddy I appreciate the get back!


----------



## Jwhite

Yeah man that thing works well for what I use it for. I also use it as a rowers seat but it’s a little long so I have to turn it longways and takes up a lot of room. I’m going to get the size down eventually. 

And thanks! That is the dawn patrol grey. Really happy I went with it over the sage.


----------



## Car7x

Yeah, That is the proper color, no doubt. I'll try to find similar.

Check out the Engel dry box / cooler. Got my 30 qt in white at Target for around 60. Bought the stainless hinges to replace the stupid plastic ones, and the Engel seat pad from Engel, probably another 50. Lightweight, well built and would certainly keep stuff cold for a day..I anticipate using it on the Aero Rover, if that ever gets shipped. Not as robust as a rotomold, but 1/3 the weight, and could use it for a rower seat. I wonder about the builds that have 1k and 70+# of multiple coolers on a day skiff. Best cooler seat I've had was the Canyon Pro Cube, now discontinued. 18" in each dimension. Hard to get a small cooler that is tall enough to row on but when I find a rotomold that works, I may glue a Tempress quick release pad on it and rig up a proper rower's seat..

Re: rowing. Had a good email exchange with Todd about the rowing frame, only thing that has held me back about Towees for the last decade and 2 other boats now. I know he's tried everything, but this duckboat already had generic lock mounts - inboard - on the gunnels in a good spot. I use Sawyers and Aaron's sending me out some 8' sticks setup the way I like. I can see it'll row fine like that, and if so I will probably rig new lock mounts outboard, pickup another 8-10" of width.

One of my old drift boats, I think it was Clack, used an HDPE block throughbolted in the gunnel turnover, with 3 vertical holes drilled front to back - lined up for rower's adjustment preferences. I'm leaning that way but going thru some proof of concept exercises before we start cutting stuff up. In fact the whole rig is proof of concept and after I pimp it out I'll either keep it for a fleet beater/loaner or sell it. This way I'll have determined how I want Todd to build my Towee...anyway Happy 4th, thanks again for the info, JW!


----------



## TXflats92

What is everyone using for anchor systems? 
My wish list would be a power pole micro, but has anyone used the cheaper stick it type poles on a transom mount ?
Mostly fish slow flowing shallower river and TX flats.
Thanks!


----------



## Car7x

Check out Max Gain Systems to build your own anyway/length/diameter you want. I got an 8', /3/4" diameter superstick at Bass pro for around 90, for an Aero Rover powered paddle board. 
Sidebar: Current plan would be to see what length I need to pole from my deck, and add an extension on the handle end to that desired length. By going to the handle end with the joint I'd still have a smooth 8' 'bottom' end to slide thru the anchoring device.


----------



## Jwhite

Jwhite said:


> Yeah man that thing works well for what I use it for. I also use it as a rowers seat but it’s a little long so I have to turn it longways and takes up a lot of room. I’m going to get the size down eventually.
> 
> And thanks! That is the dawn patrol grey. Really happy I went with it over the sage.





TXflats92 said:


> What is everyone using for anchor systems?
> My wish list would be a power pole micro, but has anyone used the cheaper stick it type poles on a transom mount ?
> Mostly fish slow flowing shallower river and TX flats.
> Thanks!


i went with the jet sled anchor Todd offers but im mostly river fishing or lake fishing so that probably doesn’t help you out much.


----------



## Jwhite

Car7x said:


> Yeah, That is the proper color, no doubt. I'll try to find similar.
> 
> Check out the Engel dry box / cooler. Got my 30 qt in white at Target for around 60. Bought the stainless hinges to replace the stupid plastic ones, and the Engel seat pad from Engel, probably another 50. Lightweight, well built and would certainly keep stuff cold for a day..I anticipate using it on the Aero Rover, if that ever gets shipped. Not as robust as a rotomold, but 1/3 the weight, and could use it for a rower seat. I wonder about the builds that have 1k and 70+# of multiple coolers on a day skiff. Best cooler seat I've had was the Canyon Pro Cube, now discontinued. 18" in each dimension. Hard to get a small cooler that is tall enough to row on but when I find a rotomold that works, I may glue a Tempress quick release pad on it and rig up a proper rower's seat..
> 
> Re: rowing. Had a good email exchange with Todd about the rowing frame, only thing that has held me back about Towees for the last decade and 2 other boats now. I know he's tried everything, but this duckboat already had generic lock mounts - inboard - on the gunnels in a good spot. I use Sawyers and Aaron's sending me out some 8' sticks setup the way I like. I can see it'll row fine like that, and if so I will probably rig new lock mounts outboard, pickup another 8-10" of width.
> 
> One of my old drift boats, I think it was Clack, used an HDPE block throughbolted in the gunnel turnover, with 3 vertical holes drilled front to back - lined up for rower's adjustment preferences. I'm leaning that way but going thru some proof of concept exercises before we start cutting stuff up. In fact the whole rig is proof of concept and after I pimp it out I'll either keep it for a fleet beater/loaner or sell it. This way I'll have determined how I want Todd to build my Towee...anyway Happy 4th, thanks again for the info, JW!


I will have to check those coolers out especially if you can get the cushion. Good luck getting that setup the way you like. I looked at those boats for a minute just trying to find a cheaper alternative and finally just pulled the trigger on the towee. Todd was great to work with too. 
happy fourth to you


----------



## TXflats92

Pics ?


Jwhite said:


> i went with the jet sled anchor Todd offers but im mostly river fishing or lake fishing so that probably doesn’t help you out much.


----------



## dgarland10

Putting a Lowrance Hook 2 7” withTriple Shot transducer on my 2014 Calusa. Looking for suggestions on how to mount the transducer. I always try to avoid drilling when possible. Thanks!


----------



## fatman

TXflats92 said:


> What is everyone using for anchor systems?
> My wish list would be a power pole micro, but has anyone used the cheaper stick it type poles on a transom mount ?
> Mostly fish slow flowing shallower river and TX flats.
> Thanks!


https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/o-h-5-ft-stainless-steel-marsh-anchor?campid=71700000050598216&adgroupid=58700004941711360&device=c&keyword=92700043922053901&Channel=pla&msclkid=2f6f3290acb11ef6bf176d906cfe2c8f&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Non-Brand | Shopping | High Intent | Outdoor&utm_term=4584207580269627&utm_content=Outdoor | Boating&gclid=2f6f3290acb11ef6bf176d906cfe2c8f&gclsrc=3p.ds#repChildCatid=475352&ogmap=SEM|PLN|MSFT|SHOP|c|OUT||NonBrand-Shopping-HighIntent-Outdoor|Outdoor-Boating||71700000050598216|58700004941711360

I have one of these contraptions mounted to the bow of my Towee (since I row with bow upstream) that I use with a pyramid anchor for rivers and a mushroom for lakes (pyramid works fine for lakes as well...):
https://www.westmarine.com/buy/attw...pe=e&msclkid=c1f414313a8412804e4e4b31fa5b496c


----------



## Crazy Larry

my solution at the moment is a short loop of bungee cord clipped to the transom eye. I use the 10’ push pole made by Carlisle (on sale thru old town canoe). it’s a 2 piece but I wanted it waterproof so I epoxied the two parts together. You might get away with a shorter one on the flats.

https://oldtowncanoe.johnsonoutdoors.com/otcsale/10-push-pole?id=22521

PP micro is on my wish list. 



TXflats92 said:


> What is everyone using for anchor systems?
> My wish list would be a power pole micro, but has anyone used the cheaper stick it type poles on a transom mount ?
> Mostly fish slow flowing shallower river and TX flats.
> Thanks!


----------



## Ferrulewax

dgarland10 said:


> Putting a Lowrance Hook 2 7” withTriple Shot transducer on my 2014 Calusa. Looking for suggestions on how to mount the transducer. I always try to avoid drilling when possible. Thanks!


https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/stor...wMDAwOTg0MTU2OTU0NjpWSzo1NjkxMDQwNDcxNDU2OTQ=


----------



## dgarland10

Ferrulewax said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story/graphql_permalink/?graphql_id=UzpfSTEwMDAwOTg0MTU2OTU0NjpWSzo1NjkxMDQwNDcxNDU2OTQ=





Ferrulewax said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story/graphql_permalink/?graphql_id=UzpfSTEwMDAwOTg0MTU2OTU0NjpWSzo1NjkxMDQwNDcxNDU2OTQ=



Link isnt working


----------



## Ferrulewax

dgarland10 said:


> Link isnt working


Sorry, here’s a couple screenshots

https://imgur.com/a/wcCSLW2
https://imgur.com/a/wcCSLW2
https://imgur.com/a/VhJ4Q8p

I used a stern saver with the 3M adhesive and it has done well for me


----------



## Jwhite

TXflats92 said:


> Pics ?


It’s just a bow mounted arm. You jam the rope in the cleat. I use mine as a drift boat setup mostly but I have used it in a lake setting when not using my trolling motor


----------



## TXflats92

And see


Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 144500
> 
> 
> my solution at the moment is a short loop of bungee cord clipped to the transom eye. I use the 10’ push pole made by Carlisle (on sale thru old town canoe). it’s a 2 piece but I wanted it waterproof so I epoxied the two parts together. You might get away with a shorter one on the flats.
> 
> https://oldtowncanoe.johnsonoutdoors.com/otcsale/10-push-pole?id=22521
> 
> PP micro is on my wish list.


Seems to work well?
You fish rivers ?
Thanks


----------



## Crazy Larry

TXflats92 said:


> And see
> 
> Seems to work well?
> You fish rivers ?
> Thanks


I’ve been sight fishing snakehead in a shallow mud-bottom lake lately and the spike-bungee loop holds against the wind. The power pole or the other mounts would be quicker. The only issue is getting the spike into the loop since it’s hanging loose. Sometimes it takes a little fumbling. If the bottom is very hard or rocky I think this would not work because you have to get the spike down. My understanding is that the power pole holds on hard bottom by dragging on the surface.


----------



## Rooster

Ferrulewax said:


> Sorry, here’s a couple screenshots
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/wcCSLW2
> https://imgur.com/a/VhJ4Q8p
> 
> I used a stern saver with the 3M adhesive and it has done well for me


x2 on the stern saver! I originally drilled a few holes that I was unhappy about the placement. Just went into "safe" mode and bought (what I think was called) a "Transom Saver" and mounted it over the holes I had drilled - can move transducer around to find best location with subtle adjustments...


----------



## Rooster

Is anyone running one of the newer Yamaha 25's (non jet)? I'm re-powering (past Yamaha 20 stolen) and like the looks of the 25 - same weight, etc. Thoughts on running a motor that is slightly higher HP than CG Approval rating?


----------



## Car7x

Jwhite said:


> I will have to check those coolers out especially if you can get the cushion. Good luck getting that setup the way you like. I looked at those boats for a minute just trying to find a cheaper alternative and finally just pulled the trigger on the towee. Todd was great to work with too.
> happy fourth to you


Great smallie action today, like old times... yeah, the Scott is rough, but it was here, in MN, and cheap! I have to fish it some with floors only, I built up a gheenoe and it was too tippy with a big pal of mine ion the deck. How's the stability on your rig in riverS? Thanks, JW


----------



## dgarland10

Thanks for the responses on mounting transducer on 2014 Calusa. Bought the Stern Saver today. Also, going to install a Minn Kota Riptide Terrova 12v 55 with the Minn Kota Quick Release Bracket. I was wondering if you guys with a Minn Kota and the bracket could post some pics of these on the bow cap so I can get an idea of where exactly to install these.

Thanks!


----------



## Jacob Schmanske

Looking at getting a towee. Im pretty set on the skiff. I love everything about them. Just one question is there any hull slap on them?


----------



## Crazy Larry

There's a couple pictures way back on page one of this thread of 2 different mounting styles. Mine's here:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...cs-tips-mods-and-questions.69362/#post-631378

Scroll up for @Ferrulewax 

There's also some discussion of mounting experiences on page 3 (posts 49-53).





dgarland10 said:


> Thanks for the responses on mounting transducer on 2014 Calusa. Bought the Stern Saver today. Also, going to install a Minn Kota Riptide Terrova 12v 55 with the Minn Kota Quick Release Bracket. I was wondering if you guys with a Minn Kota and the bracket could post some pics of these on the bow cap so I can get an idea of where exactly to install these.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Jwhite

Car7x said:


> Great smallie action today, like old times... yeah, the Scott is rough, but it was here, in MN, and cheap! I have to fish it some with floors only, I built up a gheenoe and it was too tippy with a big pal of mine ion the deck. How's the stability on your rig in riverS? Thanks, JW


It’s is very stable. When I fish solo I move front to back a good bit and never have any feeling of being tippy. 
I also fish bigger rivers like the white in Arkansas on high flows with 2-3 guys with the same results. They are super stable.


----------



## Car7x

Jwhite said:


> It’s is very stable. When I fish solo I move front to back a good bit and never have any feeling of being tippy.
> I also fish bigger rivers like the white in Arkansas on high flows with 2-3 guys with the same results. They are super stable.


Thanks, J - Great to have that confirmation. I fish with some big guys and we were bummed my deck build (to just under gunwhale trim) on my Gheenoe made them uncomfortable fly casting in current.

Another topic - what motor do you run, and do you know what it weighs? I have a 74# 15 hp but have found a 114# 25 hp I'm thinking of grabbing up just to stash, maybe convert to jet, as these 2 strokes in good condition are getting rare - Thanks J. -


----------



## Jwhite

Car7x said:


> Thanks, J - Great to have that confirmation. I fish with some big guys and my bummed my deck build on my Gheenoe made them uncomfortable fly casting in current.
> 
> Another topic - what motor do you run, and do you know what it weighs? I have a 74# 15 hp but have found a 114# 25 hp I'm thinking of grabbing up as these 2 strokes in good condition are getting rare - Thanks J. -


I have the 20hp Suzuki DF20AES2 you see that Todd puts on a lot of them. I believe it weighs 106#. I ordered my motor and put it on myself from onlineoutboards. It was at my house in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Car7x

Nice setup - thanks J -


----------



## dgarland10

Just curious if you guys have added a grab bar at all?


----------



## Renegade

Jacob Schmanske said:


> Looking at getting a towee. Im pretty set on the skiff. I love everything about them. Just one question is there any hull slap on them?


Yes. It's probably my biggest complaint. No rolled gunnels = hull slap


----------



## Chill1009

Any one have the carbon marine tiller extension? Is it worth $220? What length?
Dropped my boat off with Todd today to have the poling platform put on, I’ve been wanting to do it since I bought it. Carp flats and flood tides in the future!!


----------



## Renegade

Chill1009 said:


> Any one have the carbon marine tiller extension? Is it worth $220? What length?
> Dropped my boat off with Todd today to have the poling platform put on, I’ve been wanting to do it since I bought it. Carp flats and flood tides in the future!!


yes. Worth it. Length depends on your rear deck configuration.

Get yourself a Yeti load out box. Makes a great seat on the rear deck and a great step on and off your platform.

Also, the best passenger seat is a Coleman camp chair.


----------



## Crazy Larry

I recommend looking at @Jred extension. I’m happy with mine. Basically the same as CM version but save a few $. Definitely useful for running standing up or getting weight a little forward when solo. Excellent quality.










Chill1009 said:


> Any one have the carbon marine tiller extension? Is it worth $220? What length?
> Dropped my boat off with Todd today to have the poling platform put on, I’ve been wanting to do it since I bought it. Carp flats and flood tides in the future!!


----------



## Car7x

Hi ancient post, I realize, but what composite specifically did you use? Thanks a lot!

Craig


----------



## Crazy Larry

Do you mean the tiller extension? I didn’t make it. That’s made by @Jred another microskiffer.



Car7x said:


> Hi ancient post, I realize, but what composite specifically did you use? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Craig


----------



## Car7x

Thanks, Larry - I'm getting one of jred's, thank's for the tip....no, I was trying to figure out what composite boards material one of the guys a while back used...it was an old post and I didn't do it right, I guess, ended up here as a new post. Thanks for the wake up call, I'll go dig around again...


----------



## RoosterTom

A quick post on my new Yamaha 25 that I have just mounted on my skiff (previous Yamaha 20 that was stolen in service yard). A lot of people have asked about this and not any information out there that I have seen... 
I was attracted to the 25 by several features; same weight as the 20 (which was the biggest attractor), I liked the tiller set-up a little better, and they have a reduced RPM feature that I thought was nice (tho I don't troll much...) and obviously a bit more horsepower... I did check with my Insurance Agent about the higher HP, and he had no problem insuring it. 
I did the initial break-in yesterday; here are my observations:

WOT appears to be 30+mph - at the end of the break-in I ran it up to see what it would actually run - at 30 it seemed I had a bit more to go, but I pulled back - enough for a first day. Earlier WOT on my 20 was at 25 mph so I think that with the new motor a comfortable cruise speed will be 25ish.
I don't have my starting battery yet; and this motor comes with a full outside handle recoil. It cranks very easily - so much so that I might have been happy with just the manual start...
As said above, I like the tiller gear shift a little better but I noticed it must be a bit longer - something to keep in mind for a panic turn in one direction upon pulling the tiller towards you and you have a seat mounted.
Initial tilt looked about right at 2nd hole from the bottom (where I had my 20 set at), but the motor (same shaft length - 15") would start to blow out > 13mph which was a big surprise for me - very worrisome. I beached the skiff and re-set the tilt bar on the bottom hole and everything seemed to fall in place; the bow rode nicely in more of a down angle and the Calusa seemed to say "ahhh this feels GOOD"... Still a little freaked out that I had only one hole to go down to and thankful it went that way.
Hope that is helpful for some of y'alls questions. I am very happy (and relieved) about what I found on this break-in!


----------



## Car7x

Great shakedown, thanks Tom - Been looking at that motor for a jet lower. I'm dealing on a 10 hour '97 1 one owner 2 stroke Yammy 25, guy threw his back out and I can't get at it. That new one is a strong second choice. Good luck with it!

Craig


----------



## JacksonOB

Was fishing Bull’s Bay last weekend and swear I saw a Towee with a center console. Am I seeing things? Or has anyone seen/had one built with a center or side console?


----------



## trekker

JacksonOB said:


> Was fishing Bull’s Bay last weekend and swear I saw a Towee with a center console. Am I seeing things? Or has anyone seen/had one built with a center or side console?


Given the lack of room in a Towee, I cant imagine one with a center console.


----------



## RoosterTom

trekker said:


> Given the lack of room in a Towee, I cant imagine one with a center console.


I think that there is a new "Hobbit" Model that might have a center console?


----------



## JacksonOB

I was looking around on Towee’s site and Todd wrote a scathing blog post about why he’d never put a center console into a Towee about a year ago so I must’ve been seeing things.


----------



## B. Gregory

JacksonOB said:


> I was looking around on Towee’s site and Todd wrote a scathing blog post about why he’d never put a center console into a Towee about a year ago so I must’ve been seeing things.


I wouldn't want one in mine. I have considered a sissy handle because some boat wakes can push the boat in an instant. However, loosing the space to a console wouldn't be efficient.


----------



## B. Gregory




----------



## TXflats92

Anyone know anyone looking for a Towee? I’ve posted for sale on site and locally (Austin, TX). Love the skiff just need something larger for my family.
Thanks!


----------



## JacksonOB

B. Gregory said:


> I wouldn't want one in mine. I have considered a sissy handle because some boat wakes can push the boat in an instant. However, loosing the space to a console wouldn't be efficient.


Thanks for the input, this is good to know. I haven't personally fished out of one but have fished out of a gheenoe for a large part of my life so I understand the space concerns. Slowly beginning the search to find one on a budget to fish in Charleston and Atlanta.


----------



## Chill1009

Picked up the boat this week. Looking forward to getting it on a flat soon!!

thinking about taking it with me to Cape Coral in October, anyone have any tips for fishing down that way?


----------



## Renegade

You are welcome to join me in the Charlotte Harbor back country. Redfish is epic and snook are still chewing.


----------



## B. Gregory

Chill1009 said:


> View attachment 156476
> Picked up the boat this week. Looking forward to getting it on a flat soon!!
> 
> thinking about taking it with me to Cape Coral in October, anyone have any tips for fishing down that way?


What is the bottom of the boat painted with?


----------



## Scrather

Not mine, but wish it was, looks clean, maybe one of you is interested.









Towee - boats - by owner - marine sale


2013 Towee Skiff. Boat was refurbished by Towee in 2019. 2018 Suzuki 20hp and 2019 Minn Kota 55...



greenville.craigslist.org


----------



## dgarland10

Scrather said:


> Not mine, but wish it was, looks clean, maybe one of you is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towee - boats - by owner - marine sale
> 
> 
> 2013 Towee Skiff. Boat was refurbished by Towee in 2019. 2018 Suzuki 20hp and 2019 Minn Kota 55...
> 
> 
> 
> greenville.craigslist.org


does anyone know what seat bases and seats are used in this boat? Looking to add to my Calusa!


----------



## SRP

Looks like a standard 3/4” kingpin to me.


----------



## Max Inchausti

Love my towee, but think its time for a bigger boat. Gauging if anyone would be interested in one up north, currently in NJ. Have nothing but good things to say about this boat and the places it's taken me.


----------



## RoosterTom

SRP said:


> Looks like a standard 3/4” kingpin to me.


I got mine at Bass Pro - an easy install. Take care in offsetting the stern seat - make sure that you allow for the seat to be able to turn. Get a rubber cork to plug the hole for when you are not using the seat...


----------



## dgarland10

RoosterTom said:


> I got mine at Bass Pro - an easy install. Take care in offsetting the stern seat - make sure that you allow for the seat to be able to turn. Get a rubber cork to plug the hole for when you are not using the seat...


Rooster,

what parts did you buy at Bass Pro? Base, did you buy a riser? I don’t want seat to high. What seats did you get?


----------



## RoosterTom

dgarland10 said:


> Rooster,
> 
> what parts did you buy at Bass Pro? Base, did you buy a riser? I don’t want seat to high. What seats did you get?


I got the seat base and the seat itself. I did not get a riser - the seat is just high enough so that it can spin. Some pictures attached


----------



## dgarland10

RoosterTom said:


> I got the seat base and the seat itself. I did not get a riser - the seat is just high enough so that it can spin. Some pictures attached
> View attachment 157199
> View attachment 157202
> View attachment 157204


That’s perfect thanks for the pics! I am also considering adding a grab bar, can you take a couple pics of yours abd how it is mounted? Did you add that?


----------



## Chill1009

B. Gregory said:


> What is the bottom of the boat painted with?


It’s the river armor Todd does


----------



## Chill1009

Renegade said:


> You are welcome to join me in the Charlotte Harbor back country. Redfish is epic and snook are still chewing.


Let’s do it! I’ll shoot you a message


----------



## trekker

Do these towee boats have an option for a finished cockpit or is spatter coat the only option?


----------



## RoosterTom

trekker said:


> Do these towee boats have an option for a finished cockpit or is spatter coat the only option?


Call Todd at Towee, but I think that the spatter coat that you mentioned is what is available from what I know...


----------



## Lcsguthrie

TXflats92 said:


> Anyone know anyone looking for a Towee? I’ve posted for sale on site and locally (Austin, TX). Love the skiff just need something larger for my family.
> Thanks!


TXflats, I am in the market for one, ready to buy. Your boat still for sale? Thanks


----------



## TXflats92

Lcsguthrie said:


> TXflats, I am in the market for one, ready to buy. Your boat still for sale? Thanks


yes. Reach out to me

512-999-2666


----------



## Musky Nuts

Max Inchausti said:


> Love my towee, but think its time for a bigger boat. Gauging if anyone would be interested in one up north, currently in NJ. Have nothing but good things to say about this boat and the places it's taken me.


More info please??


----------



## RoosterTom

See attached for a few more pics with mounting detail. I got mine from Fishmaster in Atlanta (see their website). It comes in chrome but I had mine powder-coated








































black at a local auto shop.


----------



## RoosterTom

not again! said:


> RoosterTom. thanks for info and pics. thru bolted on the top holes and screwed in on the bottom holes? again, thanks!


Yes, I used cap nuts on the inside on top. Yes, screws in the bottom section - "obviously"... measure carefully!


----------



## B. Gregory

I would be interested in seeing set ups for charging the front battery (trolling motor) while on the water. If there are any?


----------



## TXflats92

Here’s my Towee for sale y’all 









SOLD- TOWEE Skiff for sale Texas


2013 Towee Calusa for sale 2011 Mercury 20hp 4stroke short shaft located outside of Austin, Texas. all 3 titles in my name in hand. Texas titled registration just renewed and good for 2 years. $8000




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

B. Gregory said:


> I would be interested in seeing set ups for charging the front battery (trolling motor) while on the water. If there are any?
> View attachment 159586


Not a Towee, but I wired my trolling motor with a Trac quick connect plug. I also wired one onto the end of my charger, as well as off the starting battery and my lithium jumper pack. This way I can just unplug the trolling motor and plug in the charger to either battery, or plug in a driving or flounder light up front, as well as jump the outboard battery.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Does anyone have trouble with their trailer bouncing? My trailer was purchased with my towee (Tennessee Trailers) but bounces going down the road- particularly from and 35-50 mph. I’ve talked to todd at towee and he said he would be happy to look at it, as well as a local trailer specialist and haven’t gotten any good info. I’m thinking the axle may be too stiff for such a lightweight boat?


----------



## Ferrulewax

not again! said:


> Ferrulewax, just picked up my towee calusa pro last week. 450 miles back home (some of it less than smooth), but my trailer was impressively smooth. just my experience. hope you get it worked out to your satisfaction. Todd and everyone at Towee are great to work with.


Yeah, When I got mine from texas (im in Georgia) it bounced enough for the rowing frame to wear into the floor of the boat in two corners, and for the push pole to grind a pretty good ways into one of the covers on one of the rear gunwales. The trolling motor bracket also wore into the bow cap pretty noticeably to the point where I really can’t travel with anything attached to the boat.


----------



## Crazy Larry

@Ferrulewax this does seem extreme. I’ve towed my boat on the pro/Tennessee trailer long distances Loaded to varying degrees. I’ve noticed the trailer bounce because of a pothole or similar but not on normal roads. Seems like something could be off center causing the trailer to bounce. Good luck.


----------



## fishnpreacher

You have probably checked, but are your tires balanced, trued and properly inflated? Any one of these can cause bounce and tire wear. smaller tires equal bigger problems.


----------



## Ferrulewax

fishnpreacher said:


> You have probably checked, but are your tires balanced, trued and properly inflated? Any one of these can cause bounce and tire wear. smaller tires equal bigger problems.


Yep, had them all balanced and looked at by my tire guy- I was hoping that would solve it but it definitely hasn’t.


----------



## B. Gregory

I notice mine bounce a little too. 
FYI - mine is potentially up for sale in NC if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## Musky Nuts

B. Gregory said:


> I notice mine bounce a little too.
> FYI - mine is potentially up for sale in NC if anyone is looking for one.


More info?


----------



## JacksonOB

B. Gregory said:


> I notice mine bounce a little too.
> FYI - mine is potentially up for sale in NC if anyone is looking for one.


Also interested. I may be looking to buy at the beginning of the new year.


----------



## B. Gregory

Musky Nuts said:


> More info?


2014 20hp Suzuki - 2nd owner - Primarily a fresh water boat for me. You can see it on Instagram NCGRIZ


----------



## Musky Nuts

B. Gregory said:


> 2014 20hp Suzuki - 2nd owner - Primarily a fresh water boat for me. You can see it on Instagram NCGRIZ


asking$$
instagram kicked me off after a couple clicks


----------



## knot_trying

New Towee owner here, have been running a Gheenoe for 18 years and decided to get something a bit more durable. 

Have a 2016 with a 20hp Tohatsu. I run the Chattahoochee river in northern Atlanta and it has lots of rocks and trees that make some runs a bit of a white knuckle experience. Probably not getting a jet anytime soon so I was wondering about a jack plate. I have Vance manual jack plate on my Gheenoe and it really helped. Curious to know what experience the Towee veterans here have had and any thoughts as to what is good and what to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## RoosterTom

knot_trying said:


> New Towee owner here, have been running a Gheenoe for 18 years and decided to get something a bit more durable.
> 
> Have a 2016 with a 20hp Tohatsu. I run the Chattahoochee river in northern Atlanta and it has lots of rocks and trees that make some runs a bit of a white knuckle experience. Probably not getting a jet anytime soon so I was wondering about a jack plate. I have Vance manual jack plate on my Gheenoe and it really helped. Curious to know what experience the Towee veterans here have had and any thoughts as to what is good and what to avoid. Thanks!


Rooster here... I run my Calusa in the ATL area, but don't do the north Hooch section. I don't have a jack plate or any prop protection and have had the same experience you have so not a fan of that area. I think that if you look at past posts on Owners Group you will see some posts by Todd Arnold. He has fabricated a prop guard of his own, but he mentioned a brand name that was off the shelf but he said to be pretty good, if I recall. I do mainly Lanier for Stripers in Winter/Spring/Fall and Hooch (Bull Sluice) for Carp in Summer. I'm sure we'll see each other at some time!


----------



## knot_trying

RoosterTom said:


> Rooster here... I run my Calusa in the ATL area, but don't do the north Hooch section. I don't have a jack plate or any prop protection and have had the same experience you have so not a fan of that area. I think that if you look at past posts on Owners Group you will see some posts by Todd Arnold. He has fabricated a prop guard of his own, but he mentioned a brand name that was off the shelf but he said to be pretty good, if I recall. I do mainly Lanier for Stripers in Winter/Spring/Fall and Hooch (Bull Sluice) for Carp in Summer. I'm sure we'll see each other at some time!


Thanks Rooster,

I know the upper stretches from JB to Settles like the back of my hand - i know where the gremlins are but would still feel a lot more comfortable if I could raise and or tilt that outboard up with my new baby. I see where some Towee owners use jack plates and others a tilt/trim. That Tohatsu tilt takes it out of the water so much that I can't get any prop bite so wondering about the tilt option. 

Todd from Towee has a blog post where he doesn't seem that fond of jet outboards and claims some pros can run almost as shallow as some jets so I would like to see if I could dial up something close with my prop before I go looking for a jet.

Since this boat came with a pole I suspect I will be out there chasing carp as well some time - see you out there.


----------



## Crazy Larry

@knot_trying You might also reach out to Todd (at Towee) directly. He answered several questions for me even knowing I was shopping for a used Towee.


----------



## FlyWeight

Here’s just a few I’ve managed to stick from the Towee these last couple outings! I love this boat!


----------



## trekker

knot_trying said:


> Todd from Towee has a blog post where he doesn't seem that fond of jet outboards and claims some pros can run almost as shallow as some jets so I would like to see if I could dial up something close with my prop before I go looking for a jet.


That's funny. Who are these "pros" ?


----------



## Ferrulewax

trekker said:


> That's funny. Who are these "pros" ?


I think the article mentions Chris Willen


----------



## Musky Nuts

You really have to "need" a jet to overlook all the negatives. poor performance and fuel consumption with the same power head, low tolerance for debris in the water. poor handling. however, if you have relatively clean skinny water and bigger rocks and logs. you will not bend your pops. remember you will not be invincible. just ask someone who knocked the intake off their jet. costs just as much as a gear case.


----------



## knot_trying

I hear what your saying @Musky Nuts. I know the stretches I regularly fish pretty well and can avoid the badness but a jet would open up a lot more river to fish. I'm considering having 2 motors and switching between them based on the season or whatever. Never drove a jet before so likely would take considerable getting use to before I go out in some sketchier water but really want to open up the possibilities. This is a great community for hearing about other owners experiences and I'm open to all suggestions.


----------



## B. Gregory

Interesting that I haven't seen many used Towee's for sale lately here. Have they lost their shine?


----------



## knot_trying

Found mine here a month or so ago. I think owners must like to hang onto them.


----------



## Dub

knot_trying said:


> I hear what your saying @Musky Nuts. I know the stretches I regularly fish pretty well and can avoid the badness but a jet would open up a lot more river to fish. I'm considering having 2 motors and switching between them based on the season or whatever. Never drove a jet before so likely would take considerable getting use to before I go out in some sketchier water but really want to open up the possibilities. This is a great community for hearing about other owners experiences and I'm open to all suggestions.


I have both a 25HP Merc (micro jacker) and a 20 HP Mec short shaft prop. The Jet is skinny by a little bit but, a lot heavier. The prop is the choice for all but, the skinniest water. I bought the boat used with the jet and it is good but, the prop is great. The boat has the T2 Armor sprayed on and I have tried it out out! It works! I still managed to knock a chunk out of it on some big ol rocks. I think I would be better off just getting out and pulling the boat over the supper shallow stuff. The taller tower that comes with the jet is nice especially when you have two young sons (20/22) who can pole. LOL It's a great boat. It does a lot of things good but.......the jet has it's limits. Grass and leafs


----------



## Ferrulewax

anyone have their poling platform pull out of the transom? Had a little accident and wondering how to get it back in one piece.


----------



## Musky Nuts

Dub said:


> I have both a 25HP Merc (micro jacker) and a 20 HP Mec short shaft prop. The Jet is skinny by a little bit but, a lot heavier. The prop is the choice for all but, the skinniest water. I bought the boat used with the jet and it is good but, the prop is great. The boat has the T2 Armor sprayed on and I have tried it out out! It works! I still managed to knock a chunk out of it on some big ol rocks. I think I would be better off just getting out and pulling the boat over the supper shallow stuff. The taller tower that comes with the jet is nice especially when you have two young sons (20/22) who can pole. LOL It's a great boat. It does a lot of things good but.......the jet has it's limits. Grass and leafs



Any idea what the difference in top end is I assume the 25 jet is a 40 power head?


----------



## swampchicken

What's up fellas? I'm in the market for a Towee (preferably a Calusa) if anybody has one they're looking to part with. I have an awesome Lost Bay 21' custom tunnel hull skiff w/ a 8' beam that sports a 115 hp yamaha four stroke that I'd be open to work out a trade on as well. I'm just looking for something a little skinnier and smaller for float fishing and hunting out of here in East TN (knoxville area). I don't want to highjack this thread with pictures so PM me if interested in checking it out.


----------



## Dub

Musky Nuts said:


> Any idea what the difference in top end is I assume the 25 jet is a 40 power head?


The jet is a 25hp power head and it will push the TOWEE around 18mph. The 20hp prop will push it 27mph.


----------



## Musky Nuts

Anyone running a 40/25 jet on a Towee and care to advise on performance? I've seen 30-50% power loss even with larger motors.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Musky Nuts said:


> Anyone running a 40/25 jet on a Towee and care to advise on performance? I've seen 30-50% power loss even with larger motors.


I looked into it a little bit.... even a 2 stroke 40 is pretty heavy but I’m sure it would fly. I’d like to source a 30hp head with a jet foot as it would be pretty close weight wise to a 4 stroke. Even better would be one of the older 35hp engines, but I think HP was measured differently then.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Ferrulewax said:


> I looked into it a little bit.... even a 2 stroke 40 is pretty heavy but I’m sure it would fly. I’d like to source a 30hp head with a jet foot as it would be pretty close weight wise to a 4 stroke. Even better would be one of the older 35hp engines, but I think HP was measured differently then.


I think about a 33% power reduction is about standard


----------



## Musky Nuts

The numbers from Dub give a pretty clear indication of power loss. I bet a 9.9 prop could push a towee 18 mph? If I was going to run one, (and I have in the past on another boat) I would definitely over power it. I really need to get a ride in one of these and see if they bridge the gap between canoe and small skiff.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Musky Nuts said:


> The numbers from Dub give a pretty clear indication of power loss. I bet a 9.9 prop could push a towee 18 mph? If I was going to run one, (and I have in the past on another boat) I would definitely over power it. I really need to get a ride in one of these and see if they bridge the gap between canoe and small skiff.


My 20hp Suzuki pushed my boat like 25 with one angler and a light load. A 15hp 2 stroke pushed it like 22.


----------



## fatman

Musky Nuts said:


> I bet a 9.9 prop could push a towee 18 mph?


I was told by Todd at Towee that Bob Clouser runs a 9.9 on his Towee. Not sure the numbers, but Todd may know....


----------



## B. Gregory

Ferrulewax said:


> anyone have their poling platform pull out of the transom? Had a little accident and wondering how to get it back in one piece.


Whoaa....need a little more information and a pic or two.


----------



## B. Gregory

Ferrulewax said:


> I looked into it a little bit.... even a 2 stroke 40 is pretty heavy but I’m sure it would fly. I’d like to source a 30hp head with a jet foot as it would be pretty close weight wise to a 4 stroke. Even better would be one of the older 35hp engines, but I think HP was measured differently then.


A friend had a 25hp 2 stroke Yamaha on his and it would leave me without hesitation once on plane. I have the 20hp 4 stroke Suzuki.


----------



## knot_trying

I'm playing around with my setup right now but the 20hp Tohatsu with standard prop was able to push me, my dog and some gear at 24 mph. Once I get a jack plate and maybe a anti-cavitation plate set up I bet I get a few more mph out of it.


----------



## permitchaser

My buddy has 2 outboard jets. Both aluminum boats. He fished about every day in rivers from Georgia to Tenn and haven't heard any problems


----------



## Ferrulewax

B. Gregory said:


> Whoaa....need a little more information and a pic or two.





B. Gregory said:


> Whoaa....need a little more information and a pic or two.


Don’t really want to talk about it, haha. Had some trouble on the way up for my last musky trip. Had the boat come off the trailer and definitely sustained some damage, not sure if it’s all superficial or not yet. Polling platform got knocked and pulled partially out- not sure if it’s bent yet. I plan to talk to Todd about everything soon.


----------



## Bamajo

Finally decided against a jet and bought a trim unit for my 20 hp outboard. I have seen a few pictures of these mounted but cannot tell much about its position. Anyone have any pointers on tips and where to place it on the transom? The manual says approximately 1 inch above the transom but I am thinking about 1/2 below the top where it would be flush with the black trim strip (which looks like how others are mounted on towees in pictures I have found). With the engine mounted the way it is currently, I think it really should be about 1/2-1 inch lower because it blows out at any other pin position than the bottom at WOT. I know the set back on the trim unit allows it to be mounted higher but I only want to drill once. haha


----------



## knot_trying

@Bamajo would really like to see what you decided to do with that trim unit. I'm considering either that or a jack plate for my Towee with a 20hp Tohatsu. It doesn't have power trim and moving it up to the first setting causes it to blow out so something like what you have might be ideal. 

I see that unit has a 5 1/2 inch set back and a slight lift. Would really like to get as much lift on mine as possible. 

Please post pics and any performance reports.


----------



## Bamajo

knot_trying said:


> @Bamajo would really like to see what you decided to do with that trim unit. I'm considering either that or a jack plate for my Towee with a 20hp Tohatsu. It doesn't have power trim and moving it up to the first setting causes it to blow out so something like what you have might be ideal.
> 
> I see that unit has a 5 1/2 inch set back and a slight lift. Would really like to get as much lift on mine as possible.
> 
> Please post pics and any performance reports.


I have it mounted and plan to give it a good review on here. It will probably be next weekend at least before I can get it on some big water.


----------



## Dub

Ferrulewax said:


> Don’t really want to talk about it, haha. Had some trouble on the way up for my last musky trip. Had the boat come off the trailer and definitely sustained some damage, not sure if it’s all superficial or not yet. Polling platform got knocked and pulled partially out- not sure if it’s bent yet. I plan to talk to Todd about everything soon.
> 
> View attachment 162627
> View attachment 162632


Dude....Sorry about that. Care to elaborate? I have some small hull damage to repair. About the size of a quarter and a little deeper than the jel coat. Big ol rock got me when I was not looking. LOL


----------



## Ferrulewax

Dub said:


> Dude....Sorry about that. Care to elaborate? I have some small hull damage to repair. About the size of a quarter and a little deeper than the jel coat. Big ol rock got me when I was not looking. LOL


Poor Road conditions, I was going down hill and between a blind curve, wet road, boat trailer, and a stopsign I got pushed through an intersection and into a ditch. The momentum broke the winch strap and straightened out one boat buckle and the boat ended up in the ditch next to my car. At the same time the motor came off of the jack plate and flipped- catching the poling platform with the anticavitation plate and knocking the platform loose.

Trailer is probably toast, having the motor looked at right now, and the hull definitely has some battle scars. Luckily the hull already had some damage and I was able to get it back from the insurance company for a good price. The towee hull actually held up better than anything else. Other than some superficial damage it seems to be structurally fine.


----------



## RoosterTom

fatman said:


> I was told by Todd at Towee that Bob Clouser runs a 9.9 on his Towee. Not sure the numbers, but Todd may know....


I had a friend who put a 9.9 on his Towee. It definitely DID NOT do anything close to 19 mph. His only solace was that he could run it on restricted HP lakes - perhaps that is what Bob C. is doing...


----------



## BadKnotGuy

When I was speaking with Tod prior to buying my Towee Scout (not to be confused with the other Scout boats) Tod mentioned Bob Clouser's rig too. If I remember correctly he said his 9.9 was set up with a shaw wing. If that's the case (and I am trying to remember a conversation from 8 months ago - so I am probably wrong) I would assume the motor is also hung on some kind of fixed jack plate to give it some cleaner water to run in and a little bit more lift/clearance. I do remember the point of that set-up not being speed but being shallow performance in rocky rivers and getting on plane quickly. Apocryphal stories aside I can say that my Scout with a 2019 Mercury 15hp EFI with the stock three blade prop, light load (me @ 225 and and empty yeti 65), was able to run at 26.1 in very favorable conditions and at 23 with me, my wife and 6 year old daughter (about 400lbs people load) in normal conditions - WOT in both cases. In normal use I usually cruise around 20 without putting too much work on the motor.


----------



## RoosterTom

BadKnotGuy said:


> When I was speaking with Tod prior to buying my Towee Scout (not to be confused with the other Scout boats) Tod mentioned Bob Clouser's rig too. If I remember correctly he said his 9.9 was set up with a shaw wing. If that's the case (and I am trying to remember a conversation from 8 months ago - so I am probably wrong) I would assume the motor is also hung on some kind of fixed jack plate to give it some cleaner water to run in and a little bit more lift/clearance. I do remember the point of that set-up not being speed but being shallow performance in rocky rivers and getting on plane quickly. Apocryphal stories aside I can say that my Scout with a 2019 Mercury 15hp EFI with the stock three blade prop, light load (me @ 225 and and empty yeti 65), was able to run at 26.1 in very favorable conditions and at 23 with me, my wife and 6 year old daughter (about 400lbs people load) in normal conditions - WOT in both cases. In normal use I usually cruise around 20 without putting too much work on the motor.


In my own case, I had a 15 HP Honda (4 Blade Prop) on my first Towee Rivermaster (Hull #2) which I got WOT somewhere just around high 22 MPH. My second Towee Calusa (2017), I had a 3 blade Yamaha 20 and I was surprised to only have a WOT of 25 MPH. The Yamaha 20 was stolen at a boatyard when being serviced (watch out for this with small motors!) and I replaced it recently with a new Yamaha 25 (3 blade); WOT is a smidge over 30 MPH. All of these motors were 4 strokes... The Yamaha 25 is my favorite motor thus far! It weighs the same as the Yamaha 20 and the additional 5 HP yields a higher "easy" cruising speed in the high 20's. I like the way the tiller shift is set up and there is a low RPM toggle switch that you can use for lower RPM trolling when you don't want to use the electric motor. Also the 25 has a full recoil starter rope vs. the chincy wraparound rope that was on my previous 20. I can almost hear my Towee sighing "I LOVE this motor"...


----------



## FishFuzz

Hello All, This is my first post anywhere on the forum, and while I am not currently a Towee owner, I plan to be sometime in the near future. I’m looking at the Scout model due to the fact that I feel it fits my style of fishing/hunting better. No matter what I am doing, it always seems the shallower and farther back into the nasty stuff I get the more success I find. That leads me to my question borne out of ignorance on the subject matter. I have never used any type of fixed, manual, or electric jack plate on a boat in my life, but they seem to be a matter of importance to lots of shallow water boaters. The vast majority of the boats shown on Towee’s own website and social media seem to have the motors mounted directly on the transom, and the cavitation plates appear to be in line with the bottom of the stern. 
So, my question is, what benefit can a jack plate provide if it lifts the motor higher than the bottom of the stern?
Will it not cause the prop to blow out and lose thrust? Any guidance for a rookie on this topic would be greatly appreciated because I’d like to get the setup correct from the get go rather than potentially messing up a perfectly good transom with patch holes. Thanks, y’all.


----------



## Renegade

FishFuzz said:


> Hello All, This is my first post anywhere on the forum, and while I am not currently a Towee owner, I plan to be sometime in the near future. I’m looking at the Scout model due to the fact that I feel it fits my style of fishing/hunting better. No matter what I am doing, it always seems the shallower and farther back into the nasty stuff I get the more success I find. That leads me to my question borne out of ignorance on the subject matter. I have never used any type of fixed, manual, or electric jack plate on a boat in my life, but they seem to be a matter of importance to lots of shallow water boaters. The vast majority of the boats shown on Towee’s own website and social media seem to have the motors mounted directly on the transom, and the cavitation plates appear to be in line with the bottom of the stern.
> So, my question is, what benefit can a jack plate provide if it lifts the motor higher than the bottom of the stern?
> Will it not cause the prop to blow out and lose thrust? Any guidance for a rookie on this topic would be greatly appreciated because I’d like to get the setup correct from the get go rather than potentially messing up a perfectly good transom with patch holes. Thanks, y’all.


In a nutshell, a jackplate is worthless on this boat for skinny running at planing speeds.

I posted a few photos a few pages back showing my shallow water solution. I have the CMC trim kit and added a Stiffy Shaw Wing. This allows me t trim the motor up much higher without causing cavitation. Before the wing, I had slip and cavititation in any position past true vertical. Now I can trim up and run amazingly skinny without slipping or overheating.


----------



## Bamajo

I mounted my CMC about where you mounted yours in relation to the top of the transom. I know what you mean about cavitation once it is trimmed up past vertical. I can still idle and go slightly above idle before it starts to loose water. Just wondering if you ever tried any other brand than the stiffy? It is a bit pricey but I like how it extends in front of the outboard. Also, do you have any pictures of how high you can trim it up before it begins to cavitate?


----------



## Bamajo

Renegade said:


> In a nutshell, a jackplate is worthless on this boat for skinny running at planing speeds.
> 
> I posted a few photos a few pages back showing my shallow water solution. I have the CMC trim kit and added a Stiffy Shaw Wing. This allows me t trim the motor up much higher without causing cavitation. Before the wing, I had slip and cavititation in any position past true vertical. Now I can trim up and run amazingly skinny without slipping or overheating.



I mounted my CMC about where you mounted yours in relation to the top of the transom. I know what you mean about cavitation once it is trimmed up past vertical. I can still idle and go slightly above idle before it starts to loose water. Just wondering if you ever tried any other brand than the stiffy? It is a bit pricey but I like how it extends in front of the outboard. Also, do you have any pictures of how high you can trim it up before it begins to cavitate?


----------



## Renegade

Bamajo said:


> I mounted my CMC about where you mounted yours in relation to the top of the transom. I know what you mean about cavitation once it is trimmed up past vertical. I can still idle and go slightly above idle before it starts to loose water. Just wondering if you ever tried any other brand than the stiffy? It is a bit pricey but I like how it extends in front of the outboard. Also, do you have any pictures of how high you can trim it up before it begins to cavitate?


I don’t. When it’s trimmed up I am wide open throttle and running through crazy stuff!

I can run in 4-5” of soft bottom now with weight balanced.

I looked at all options. The Shaw wing is the only one on the market that funnels the water in, reducing prop slip, reducing over rev, and reducing overheating.
It’s imperative if you want to run this boat really skinny.


----------



## Dub

The Altas Micro backplate works good for the jet but, it does nothing for the prop. Looks like the CMC and Shaw wing is the way to go with the prop. Any of you guys know anything about the Rock Hopper River Guard ?


----------



## RoosterTom

Dub said:


> The Altas Micro backplate works good for the jet but, it does nothing for the prop. Looks like the CMC and Shaw wing is the way to go with the prop. Any of you guys know anything about the Rock Hopper River Guard ?


I don't have one but have heard positive comments on the Rock Hopper from those that do have them...


----------



## FishFuzz

So far all of y'all are providing good info. Let's say the focus of the motor is not high speed over mud flats but relatively slow speeds in rocky rivers with only the occasional trip to the coast for flats fishing. Would any of y'all prefer the straight vertical lift of a jack plate in that situation vs. power trim? Or is it a better idea to just get one of those prop guard units and run the motor straight on the transom with no plate at all?


----------



## ClaudiusAloysius

Good question. In the process of getting my build started. I look forward to the veteran responses


----------



## Ferrulewax

FishFuzz said:


> So far all of y'all are providing good info. Let's say the focus of the motor is not high speed over mud flats but relatively slow speeds in rocky rivers with only the occasional trip to the coast for flats fishing. Would any of y'all prefer the straight vertical lift of a jack plate in that situation vs. power trim? Or is it a better idea to just get one of those prop guard units and run the motor straight on the transom with no plate at all?


That’s the purpose of my rig as well. If you’ve got everything set up right, you can definitely run shallower than just the transom height. With my old 25 you could run the jackplate maxed out with a 4 blade solas and a stiffy anticav plate. With my new 20 I still haven’t found the sweet spot. It runs maybe 2-3 inches higher than the transom now vs probably 5 or 6 with the old 25


----------



## Ferrulewax

FishFuzz said:


> So far all of y'all are providing good info. Let's say the focus of the motor is not high speed over mud flats but relatively slow speeds in rocky rivers with only the occasional trip to the coast for flats fishing. Would any of y'all prefer the straight vertical lift of a jack plate in that situation vs. power trim? Or is it a better idea to just get one of those prop guard units and run the motor straight on the transom with no plate at all?


For this exact reason is why I’m in the process of looking for a jet. Unfortunately it’s the best answer for those conditions- but not much else


----------



## knot_trying

Ferrulewax said:


> That’s the purpose of my rig as well. If you’ve got everything set up right, you can definitely run shallower than just the transom height. With my old 25 you could run the jackplate maxed out with a 4 blade solas and a stiffy anticav plate. With my new 20 I still haven’t found the sweet spot. It runs maybe 2-3 inches higher than the transom now vs probably 5 or 6 with the old 25


You think a 4-blade prop is the way to go when you run in a shallow configuration? I don't really have any experience with much other than the factory props so wondering how to choose.

I also run rocky rivers so getting a jackplate and the shaw wing this week. Once those are on will move on to the prop next.

$5G's for a new jet is a big step - think i'll ding a few props first


----------



## Ferrulewax

knot_trying said:


> You think a 4-blade prop is the way to go when you run in a shallow configuration? I don't really have any experience with much other than the factory props so wondering how to choose.
> 
> I also run rocky rivers so getting a jackplate and the shaw wing this week. Once those are on will move on to the prop next.
> 
> $5G's for a new jet is a big step - think i'll ding a few props first


Not sure- unfortunately with boats it’s always a trail and error, which gets expensive fast. But my 2019 suzuki 25hp with a 4 blade stainless prop and an anticav plate ran very high. My 20hp with heavy cupped stock 3 blade aluminum and the same anticav plate (modified to fit the 20hp) cannot run nearly as jacked up. Could be a matter of weight distribution (60# less hanging off the jack plate) power, prop, or all kinds of other factors.


----------



## Ferrulewax

knot_trying said:


> You think a 4-blade prop is the way to go when you run in a shallow configuration? I don't really have any experience with much other than the factory props so wondering how to choose.
> 
> I also run rocky rivers so getting a jackplate and the shaw wing this week. Once those are on will move on to the prop next.
> 
> $5G's for a new jet is a big step - think i'll ding a few props first


You in GA? I know a few guys that run the hooch with props. I don’t run that area so I’m not sure what the river entails.


----------



## Ron Mexico

I've got a Clackacraft Rock Guard like below, only mine doesn't have the wings. I've heard some good things about these.


----------



## knot_trying

Ferrulewax said:


> You in GA? I know a few guys that run the hooch with props. I don’t run that area so I’m not sure what the river entails.


Yeah - I've run the Hooch above Roswell GA for 18 years with a Peenoe with a 10hp prop. I've beat it up pretty good but it is easy to repair. The Hooch is full of random rocks, gravel bars and blow downs that make some runs kind of white knuckle. Never ran a jet but see them a lot. Most of the guides use them. Also see prop guards like the Clackacraft one above. Got my Towee from a guy who chased carp below Roswell in Bull Sluice Lake and now I'm rigging it up so I can run my favorite sections as well.

Hope to get the rest of my hardware installed this week so I can test it out. May just go ahead and order a 4-blade prop to add to my collection. Also likely get a higher pitch prop so I can get some more speed when I take it up to Lake Lanier to chase bass and stripers.


----------



## Hsteele

I just started the conversation with Todd about building my first Calusa this Spring. Do y'all have any suggestions for a new build that you can't live without? This boat will spend 70% of its time around Atlanta fishing rivers and lakes and 30% at the coast.


----------



## knot_trying

Hsteele said:


> I just started the conversation with Todd about building my first Calusa this Spring. Do y'all have any suggestions for a new build that you can't live without? This boat will spend 70% of its time around Atlanta fishing rivers and lakes and 30% at the coast.


Which rivers are you going to fish and how well do you know them? The Pro version has a lot of nice features. I would at least consider the river armor. The sections I run have a lot of gravel bars and shallow granite rocks not to mention some pretty crappy concrete ramps that take their toll on the hull. 

Not really a rower or a poling guy so trolling motor is my choice vs a rowing frame or poling platform.

Love to hear what others have to say.


----------



## ClaudiusAloysius

For those of you owners with the marsh color towee. Could I talk y’all into posting a few pics of your rigs? Im debating paying the extra bones for a different color other than the base options. But I think the marsh may suit my needs. Todd was able to produce two pictures, but they were both close ups that didnt lend much for comparison of the boat against its surroundings.


----------



## Dub

Anybody know or have any info one of those aluminum vertical transducer mounts? The kind where you can slide the transducer up and down. I am going to be installing a DI/SI mapping Humminbird unit once I get the transducer mount figured out.


----------



## trekker

Dub said:


> Anybody know or have any info one of those aluminum vertical transducer mounts? The kind where you can slide the transducer up and down. I am going to be installing a DI/SI mapping Humminbird unit once I get the transducer mount figured out.


Ive got one. Look for Nick anderson on Facebook. He seels a pretty sweet set up.


----------



## Dub

trekker said:


> Ive got one. Look for Nick anderson on Facebook. He seels a pretty sweet set up.


Thanks....I got one from Nick


----------



## JTD

Ron Mexico said:


> I've got a Clackacraft Rock Guard like below, only mine doesn't have the wings. I've heard some good things about these.
> 
> View attachment 164130


I put one of these on my Yamaha 25 and it caveated like crazy. couldn't run above idle


----------



## Dub

Anybody add the I Pilot (spot lock) to the Minn Kota RipTIde 12v on there Towee? I have the link version on my Ranger Bass Boat but, for some reason I was thinking I read some where that the 12 V Rip Tide was not enough to hold the Towee in current. I guess that depends on the speed of the current. The kit from Minn Kota is $450.00 and I didn't want to spend the money on the kit and then figure out I need a larger TM. Thanks


----------



## RoosterTom

Dub said:


> Anybody add the I Pilot (spot lock) to the Minn Kota RipTIde 12v on there Towee? I have the link version on my Ranger Bass Boat but, for some reason I was thinking I read some where that the 12 V Rip Tide was not enough to hold the Towee in current. I guess that depends on the speed of the current. The kit from Minn Kota is $450.00 and I didn't want to spend the money on the kit and then figure out I need a larger TM. Thanks


I use spot lock in lake situations with my Riptide 12V and it seems to gently power you back to the desired "spot". I don't think that would have enough power in a current situation to serve; if it did I would have a concern that one would be standing a possibly ejected if it hot-rodded around in current...


----------



## B. Gregory

Good morning everyone, I would really be interested in seeing handmade front casting decks and the materials used to cover the front bench. I am looking to make one for mine and always interested in what others have come up with. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Larry

I built this one for mine and it is holding up well enough (through 1 season). I put a strap anchor in the floor to cinch it down. Water collects in the corners just forward of the bench. I may cut the legs off and add a rail around the inside of the foot well, if they start to show water damage. If I were doing it all over again I think I would do it that way from the start.

It's a remarkable improvement to the boat. I haven't found a reason to leave it home since I built it. I guess if I was trying to row with 2 passengers then the front bench seat would be helpful.









Towee Owners Thread...pics, tips, mods and questions


Bamajo, that ramp looks familiar. Had planned on launching there this weekend, but another flooding weekend for us. Every chance I have had since October the water has not been agreeable.




www.microskiff.com









B. Gregory said:


> Good morning everyone, I would really be interested in seeing handmade front casting decks and the materials used to cover the front bench. I am looking to make one for mine and always interested in what others have come up with. Thanks!


----------



## Ferrulewax

Question for the Guys with Jet towees- What motor are you running and what speeds are you getting? I see a lot of towees with 20hp (18hp output, 25hp head) jets and wonder if this is really enough. How do they run with 3 people in them?


----------



## Dub

About 18/19 mph with 3 guys. 25mph 4strk merc


----------



## Bamajo

Anyone tried running wires from bow compartment to engine to have one dual purpose marine battery for cranking and running the trolling motor? Looks like it would take 4 gauge wire. Right now I have an extra smaller battery for cranking and the trim but would like to get rid of it to free up some weight and room.


----------



## B. Gregory

Bamajo said:


> Anyone tried running wires from bow compartment to engine to have one dual purpose marine battery for cranking and running the trolling motor? Looks like it would take 4 gauge wire. Right now I have an extra smaller battery for cranking and the trim but would like to get rid of it to free up some weight and room.


I am trying to figure out the same thing. I have small cranking that also runs the Lowrance, but I would like to charge the trolling motor battery from the big motor as well. I know nothing about electricity so I am interested as well. I think the trolling motor battery and the Lowrance battery need to be separate so there is no interference when running both.


----------



## knot_trying

I pulled wiring thru my Towee. I have a switch panel that has a SPDT switch in it that can switch power to my electronics and bilge pump between my starter battery and trolling motor battery.

I had to pull wire from the front where my deep cycle to the panel. I used outdoor UF-B wire 14 gauge that I had laying around. I used a small buss bar for all the negative wires and the positive went to the SPDT switch. I didn't go for pretty but it works well. If I need to add another circuit for running lights I will just enlarge the hole I cut and put in a 4 switch panel.

There is a fair amount of flotation foam in the sides to having a pretty stiff wire or a snake will help you push it thru.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Bamajo said:


> Anyone tried running wires from bow compartment to engine to have one dual purpose marine battery for cranking and running the trolling motor? Looks like it would take 4 gauge wire. Right now I have an extra smaller battery for cranking and the trim but would like to get rid of it to free up some weight and room.


Yep. One battery in the front is all I have with a quick connection wired in for different motors (9.9, 20hp, and a jet soon). I bought my boat used and it was through wired but I honestly assumed it was factory. All the wires to the lights, bilge pump, and accessories are wired to the factory switch panel.


----------



## knot_trying

Ferrulewax said:


> Yep. One battery in the front is all I have with a quick connection wired in for different motors (9.9, 20hp, and a jet soon). I bought my boat used and it was through wired but I honestly assumed it was factory. All the wires to the lights, bilge pump, and accessories are wired to the factory switch panel.


Hey @Ferrulewax You decided on what kind of jet you're going to get yet? Would love to hear the details: 
new vs used
model
hp
mounting
peformance

Never had a jet before but seriously considering one. Also heard they take some getting use to so learning curve as well.
Good luck.


----------



## Dub

B. Gregory said:


> I am trying to figure out the same thing. I have small cranking that also runs the Lowrance, but I would like to charge the trolling motor battery from the big motor as well. I know nothing about electricity so I am interested as well. I think the trolling motor battery and the Lowrance battery need to be separate so there is no interference when running both.


You are on the right track with separating the trolling motor and the Lowrance. Most of the time the trolling motor will cause interference. You can run your electronics with a small lithium battery. Look for on that the ice fishing guys use.


----------



## Ferrulewax

knot_trying said:


> Hey @Ferrulewax You decided on what kind of jet you're going to get yet? Would love to hear the details:
> new vs used
> model
> hp
> mounting
> peformance
> 
> Never had a jet before but seriously considering one. Also heard they take some getting use to so learning curve as well.
> Good luck.


Definitely a 2 stroke- for price and weight. As far as I have heard every bit of power you can get with a jet is worth it. I may settle For a 2 stroke 25hp with a jet foot but would prefer a 30hp or even 35. I haven’t messed with jets a whole lot so it’ll be my first foray. I have an electric jack plate so I can run my longshaft 9.9, shortshaft 20 with cav plate and hopefully a jet soon.


----------



## Dub

Ferrulewax said:


> Definitely a 2 stroke- for price and weight. As far as I have heard every bit of power you can get with a jet is worth it. I may settle For a 2 stroke 25hp with a jet foot but would prefer a 30hp or even 35. I haven’t messed with jets a whole lot so it’ll be my first foray. I have an electric jack plate so I can run my longshaft 9.9, shortshaft 20 with cav plate and hopefully a jet soon.


As slow and heavy as the 4 stroke 25hp mercury is I would get a 35 hp at the jet 2 stroke (if the weight is right)


----------



## Ferrulewax

Dub said:


> As slow and heavy as the 4 stroke 25hp mercury is I would get a 35 hp at the jet 2 stroke (if the weight is right)


A 35 at the jet would be a 50hp. Which unfortunately would be way too heavy. An old Johnson 35 or a 30hp yamaha weighs around 120. The 4 stroke 30hp with jets (25hp jet) weigh close to 200#.


----------



## RoosterTom

Dub said:


> You are on the right track with separating the trolling motor and the Lowrance. Most of the time the trolling motor will cause interference. You can run your electronics with a small lithium battery. Look for on that the ice fishing guys use.


I run my 7" Lowrance Hook from a small dedicated 12V battery that I got at Batteries Plus. I house it under the aft seat in a little waterproof case that I got from Office Depot. While it has to be charged separately, it's no big deal to pop open the hatch to do so. I was originally told by someone who knows electronics to be wary of trolling motor battery interference, and also that the engine start pulse if using a starting motor battery was not good for the longevity of a fish-finder electronics.


----------



## fishnpreacher

I had to put my Lowrance on a dedicated battery for that reason. My trolling motor was interfering bad. I had a smaller dry cell battery, so I hooked it in. No issues now. My start battery is just for starting.


----------



## Dub

Any of you guys care to share some GPS/Fishfinder install pics? Im getting ready to purchase a Humminbird unit and I need some install pics and ideas? I have searched the net for install pics and found a few but, I figure this a good place to solicit ideas. Thanks


----------



## Crazy Larry

this picture isn’t great but you can probably see what I did. Used Ram universal electronics mount. Ball mount to yakattack gear track. Drilled a big hole to run wires to my switch panel. I decided to just silicone the HD transducer to the hull under the rear bench instead of mounting outside. Gets depth and down imaging ok.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Dub said:


> Any of you guys care to share some GPS/Fishfinder install pics? Im getting ready to purchase a Humminbird unit and I need some install pics and ideas? I have searched the net for install pics and found a few but, I figure this a good place to solicit ideas. Thanks


If you are on facebook, join the towee owners group. I put a writeup on a fish finder install there.


----------



## Smallfly

Ferrulewax said:


> Question for the Guys with Jet towees- What motor are you running and what speeds are you getting? I see a lot of towees with 20hp (18hp output, 25hp head) jets and wonder if this is really enough. How do they run with 3 people in them?


ETEC 30. 22mph alone and 20 with 2 people.


----------



## RoosterTom

RoosterTom said:


> I run my 7" Lowrance Hook from a small dedicated 12V battery that I got at Batteries Plus. I house it under the aft seat in a little waterproof case that I got from Office Depot. While it has to be charged separately, it's no big deal to pop open the hatch to do so. I was originally told by someone who knows electronics to be wary of trolling motor battery interference, and also that the engine start pulse if using a starting motor battery was not good for the longevity of a fish-finder electronics.


I run my Fishfinder from a small 12V Battery (see above description) that is housed under the aft seat. The wires exit from the rear seat storage via a small hole with a in the front of the seat and run a short distance to my Ram connector.


----------



## knot_trying

Mounted my Striker 4 about 3 ft in front of my rear bench with a piece of aluminum flat bar and some pvc board. Nice thing is that since the Striker mount can spin, I can rotate it toward my casting platform for when I'm trolling and fishing up there. Fair amount of flotation foam in the sides and had to use a cable snake to push thru to get it back to my switch panel.


----------



## JTD

Ferrulewax said:


> Yep. One battery in the front is all I have with a quick connection wired in for different motors (9.9, 20hp, and a jet soon). I bought my boat used and it was through wired but I honestly assumed it was factory. All the wires to the lights, bilge pump, and accessories are wired to the factory switch panel.





Ron Mexico said:


> I've got a Clackacraft Rock Guard like below, only mine doesn't have the wings. I've heard some good things about these.
> 
> View attachment 164130


How does the one with the wings do on the river. on my 25 HP yamaha with original prop it caveated to the point of being useless. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## knot_trying

According to everyone in the prop shop forum you need a cupped prop. I just got an aluminum prop that I had cupped but the crappy weather has kept me off the river to test it out. Will report back my results as soon as I am able.


----------



## JTD

knot_trying said:


> According to everyone in the prop shop forum you need a cupped prop. I just got an aluminum prop that I had cupped but the crappy weather has kept me off the river to test it out. Will report back my results as soon as I am able.


Thanks, I'd like to use the thing as I fish a lot on the Cumberland in KY and it is a stump and rock mess when the water is down much, which is when it is most fishable. I can get around, but it would be great to worry a little less about destroying the prop.


----------



## trekker

JTD said:


> Thanks, I'd like to use the thing as I fish a lot on the Cumberland in KY and it is a stump and rock mess when the water is down much, which is when it is most fishable. I can get around, but it would be great to worry a little less about destroying the prop.


Do you have a jackplate?


----------



## knot_trying

JTD said:


> Thanks, I'd like to use the thing as I fish a lot on the Cumberland in KY and it is a stump and rock mess when the water is down much, which is when it is most fishable. I can get around, but it would be great to worry a little less about destroying the prop.


I know exactly what your talking about. Went up to the Cumberland back when they were repairing Wolf Creek dam and fished below it for a long weekend. Great fishing but really sketchy with those rocks. Couple guys I know from Atlanta go up there almost every year to fish near Burkesville but they both have jets on those Schneider boat hulls. 

I fish the Hooch and it's full of rocks and trees so I only use an aluminum prop as stainless would likely cause more damage to the engine when I ding it.

For those of us without jets, a tilt/trim or jackplate or else one of those prop guards are the only alternatives.


----------



## RoosterTom

knot_trying said:


> Mounted my Striker 4 about 3 ft in front of my rear bench with a piece of aluminum flat bar and some pvc board. Nice thing is that since the Striker mount can spin, I can rotate it toward my casting platform for when I'm trolling and fishing up there. Fair amount of flotation foam in the sides and had to use a cable snake to push thru to get it back to my switch panel.
> View attachment 166873





knot_trying said:


> Mounted my Striker 4 about 3 ft in front of my rear bench with a piece of aluminum flat bar and some pvc board. Nice thing is that since the Striker mount can spin, I can rotate it toward my casting platform for when I'm trolling and fishing up there. Fair amount of flotation foam in the sides and had to use a cable snake to push thru to get it back to my switch panel.
> View attachment 166873


I like the ability to easily turn your forward; I like to have that ability when I am fishing alone and up in the bow. I can do so with my RAM mount, but it's proximity to the Grab Bar makes it a bit more difficult to do so.


----------



## ClaudiusAloysius

Anyone running millennium seats on their towee. Roosters tempress seat seems to fit just fine. The millenniums are like two inches wider. I’m thinking about getting a set. I’d like to know if they’ll fit or not before I do


----------



## SRP

Yep. I mounted the Pro-M300 (olive green and black) to the front casting deck. It’s very comfortable and is set up to rotate for use either as a leaning post or as a saddle. (Saddle is my preference, very stable)

I fish alone and am too old to stand up there to fish while working a TM without some support. 

It comes out with the pull of a single clevis pin.


----------



## ClaudiusAloysius

How about the aft seat?


----------



## SRP

Sorry, no seats in the back. To trim it underway, I’m either standing with a tiller extension, on a padded cooler, or sitting on the aft casting deck.


----------



## BadKnotGuy

What kind of mount is that? Is it made by Millenium?


----------



## SRP

Nope, just something I fabricated out of schedule 40 aluminum pipe.


----------



## RoosterTom

ClaudiusAloysius said:


> Anyone running millennium seats on their towee. Roosters tempress seat seems to fit just fine. The millenniums are like two inches wider. I’m thinking about getting a set. I’d like to know if they’ll fit or not before I do


Some thoughts... Just be mindful of the width... When I installed mine I looked at several styles; went with the Tempress as if is a little narrower. Not a factor on the forward seat as you mount the plate in the dead center and plenty of room for turning either way (my wife used it exactly, I think, one time (eyes rolling). The aft seat you have to be careful to be able to fully turn it towards the port side and not have the back scraping the starboard rail. When I have a passenger aboard, I don't use my seat cause their movement causes the Skipper to have to be able to "ooch" one way or the other in the stern to offset their weight shifts. In that type of uses I totally remove the seat and seal the plate hole with a little rubber plug that you can buy at Ace Hardware.


----------



## Dub

Any of you guys install your own Seadek? I plan on ordering from Towee but, I have never installed any. Tips or tricks?


----------



## Scrather

Not mine, good deal for someone that can get to Nebraska- Towee River Master - boats - by owner - marine sale


----------



## tcliff

not again! said:


> just checked out the river master for sale in nebraska. looks like a steal of a deal. i would make that trip from florida panhandle no problem if i didn't already have a Towee.


could you possibly let me know where you saw the boat in Nebraska. I want a Towee so bad but live in Kansas.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Hey @Dub...I DIY'd some Seadek. It's great stuff. I put it on my benches and tops of two coolers that I use for platforms. I just got a sheet and cut my own. The instructions are pretty simple. Clean surfaces (I used some ethanol I had on had) and lay down slowly since you're not going to pull it off and reposition. I taped one end of a piece down with masking tape (duct tape would be even better) before starting to peel off the backing. Do it on a warm sunny day so you can let it sit out in the sun to flatten.

The main thing I learned is that it's stretchy, so try not to pull on the free end. If sticks while it's stretched it will screw up the alignment. Also, try to turn down your perfection meter (if you have one of those) because the alignment will probably be slightly off in places. 

There's lots of seadek and seadek alternative threads on here.

Good luck!



Dub said:


> Any of you guys install your own Seadek? I plan on ordering from Towee but, I have never installed any. Tips or tricks?


----------



## Dub

Crazy Larry said:


> Hey @Dub...I DIY'd some Seadek. It's great stuff. I put it on my benches and tops of two coolers that I use for platforms. I just got a sheet and cut my own. The instructions are pretty simple. Clean surfaces (I used some ethanol I had on had) and lay down slowly since you're not going to pull it off and reposition. I taped one end of a piece down with masking tape (duct tape would be even better) before starting to peel off the backing. Do it on a warm sunny day so you can let it sit out in the sun to flatten.
> 
> The main thing I learned is that it's stretchy, so try not to pull on the free end. If sticks while it's stretched it will screw up the alignment. Also, try to turn down your perfection meter (if you have one of those) because the alignment will probably be slightly off in places.
> 
> There's lots of seadek and seadek alternative threads on here.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bamajo

Thought I would add a link to the thread where I mounted my CMC PT 35. Mounting CMC-PT 35 on Towee Skiff


----------



## FishFuzz

I’ve finally joined the ranks of Towee owners. Keep the info and DIY stuff coming, y’all.
I already learned a lot thanks to this thread and forum in general.


----------



## Dub

SRP said:


> Yep. I mounted the Pro-M300 (olive green and black) to the front casting deck. It’s very comfortable and is set up to rotate for use either as a leaning post or as a saddle. (Saddle is my preference, very stable)
> 
> I fish alone and am too old to stand up there to fish while working a TM without some support.
> 
> It comes out with the pull of a single clevis pin.
> View attachment 167802


Did you install the front hatch? The one on the deck closest to the factory hatch? Nice job on the seat by the way,


----------



## SRP

thanks

I ordered it that way from Towee. I use it as a wet locker for a small folding anchor and other stuff that can get wet. The other hatch gives me access to a lined dry box. If I had to do it again, I’d probably go with second, larger hatch with the SeaDeck. The access hole is pretty tight.

They kind of get in the way, but there’s a lot of unused space under there. Absent a deck lid that opens for access to the entire space, it was the best option for me.


----------



## Dub

Anybody added a heading sensor to the Minnkota?


----------



## JTD

ClaudiusAloysius said:


> Anyone running millennium seats on their towee. Roosters tempress seat seems to fit just fine. The millenniums are like two inches wider. I’m thinking about getting a set. I’d like to know if they’ll fit or not before I do


 really like that. I have the front deck too and have been looking for the answer. Think I found it.


----------



## JTD

Dub said:


> Anybody added a heading sensor to the Minnkota?


I did. Easy to align. works great in slower water or still water and moderate wind. I have a difficult time on the cumberland if they are generating. Still learning. Don't get out enough.


----------



## Dub

JTD said:


> I did. Easy to align. works great in slower water or still water and moderate wind. I have a difficult time on the cumberland if they are generating. Still learning. Don't get out enough.


Thanks


----------



## JTD

trekker said:


> Do you have a jackplate?


late with reply No I don't. going to try cupped prop idea.


----------



## JTD

Ron Mexico said:


> I've got a Clackacraft Rock Guard like below, only mine doesn't have the wings. I've heard some good things about these.
> 
> View attachment 164130


I have that exact guard on a 25 hp Yamaha cavities like crazy.


----------



## ClaudiusAloysius

What size fish finder y’all running? Thinking of going with a Garmin striker 9sv, I think that will give me the most bang for the buck. I am wary of a unit that large space on the towee can be at a premium sometime. Anyone running a 9” screen or will a 7” fit the bill better? 

Bonus question. That model Garmin has ixp7 water resistance rating, how do y’all reckon that will stand up to rainfall?


----------



## spc7669

ClaudiusAloysius said:


> What size fish finder y’all running? Thinking of going with a Garmin striker 9sv, I think that will give me the most bang for the buck. I am wary of a unit that large space on the towee can be at a premium sometime. Anyone running a 9” screen or will a 7” fit the bill better?
> 
> Bonus question. That model Garmin has ixp7 water resistance rating, how do y’all reckon that will stand up to rainfall?


I have the Striker 7 on a RAM mount on the bow cap. Very happy with it so far


----------



## Crazy Larry

I got a 9” SIMRAD (GO9) and used it’s couple times. It was just too big for me, so I traded down to a GO7. It’s a real trade off though, because charts are easier to use on the big one. In the end I’m happy with the 7.




ClaudiusAloysius said:


> What size fish finder y’all running? Thinking of going with a Garmin striker 9sv, I think that will give me the most bang for the buck. I am wary of a unit that large space on the towee can be at a premium sometime. Anyone running a 9” screen or will a 7” fit the bill better?
> 
> Bonus question. That model Garmin has ixp7 water resistance rating, how do y’all reckon that will stand up to rainfall?


----------



## ClaudiusAloysius

7” seems to be the consensus. How do them things hold up in the rain?


----------



## spc7669

ClaudiusAloysius said:


> 7” seems to be the consensus. How do them things hold up in the rain?


Mine got some rain during winter striper season and never had a problem. Don’t know what the actual specs are for water resistance


----------



## RoosterTom

ClaudiusAloysius said:


> What size fish finder y’all running? Thinking of going with a Garmin striker 9sv, I think that will give me the most bang for the buck. I am wary of a unit that large space on the towee can be at a premium sometime. Anyone running a 9” screen or will a 7” fit the bill better?
> 
> Bonus question. That model Garmin has ixp7 water resistance rating, how do y’all reckon that will stand up to rainfall?


I have a Lowrance Hook Reveal 7" on a RAM mount. I think that the 7" size is good on a Towee - 5" too small & I think a 9" is too large. I have the shorter length transducer which is a little less $; it just can't do Sidescan, but reports that I read said the shorter one was much more durable. I run mine directly on it's own small 12v battery that I keep in a waterproof box in my rear seat hatch cause I have heard reports that running it off the troller battery can get interference and running it off a starter battery can damage the electronics with starter pulses coming thru your electronics.


----------



## Crazy Larry

I’ll add that I decided to silicone the HDI transducer in the hull under the Back bench. No side imaging but down image is good unless bouncing across rough water. Obviously, temp reading is inaccurate.


----------



## swamp_junkie_27

Picked up a new rig this past weekend… I’m really wanting to find a poling platform for it without spending a grand from towee. Anyone on here want to part with theirs or know someone who may? I may just end up having a guy in town fab one up for me if I can’t find one, so any tips on that would be great too


----------



## Crazy Larry

@swamp_junkie_27 congrats on the new boat.

I’m having a local guy build me one next month. Still going to cost me a grand but it’s going to beat poling from a cooler. I’m pretty much copying the Towee design but may have them put some joints in it so I can remove or fold down.


----------



## RoosterTom

Just to say I bought a 45 Yeti years ago and have a few Yeti tie downs screwed into my deck just aft of the rear seat area to strap the Yeti down for a poling platform. It poles very well in that configuration. Just to let you know that it actually is a good option to an installed platform...


----------



## swamp_junkie_27

RoosterTom said:


> Just to say I bought a 45 Yeti years ago and have a few Yeti tie downs screwed into my deck just aft of the rear seat area to strap the Yeti down for a poling platform. It poles very well in that configuration. Just to let you know that it actually is a good option to an installed platform...


Thats how ive always done it from my gheenoe thus far😀


----------



## swamp_junkie_27

Crazy Larry said:


> @swamp_junkie_27 congrats on the new boat.
> 
> I’m having a local guy build me one next month. Still going to cost me a grand but it’s going to beat poling from a cooler. I’m pretty much copying the Towee design but may have them put some joints in it so I can remove or fold down.


Sweet man, post some update pics as it comes along


----------



## Dub

ClaudiusAloysius said:


> What size fish finder y’all running? Thinking of going with a Garmin striker 9sv, I think that will give me the most bang for the buck. I am wary of a unit that large space on the towee can be at a premium sometime. Anyone running a 9” screen or will a 7” fit the bill better?
> 
> Bonus question. That model Garmin has ixp7 water resistance rating, how do y’all reckon that will stand up to rainfall?


If you are really going to use SI, DI and mapping you will need the biggest screen you can afford. Lol I have a 10” solix and its small for Si. For just scanning the depth, temp and general mapping a smaller unit is ok. Be aware that some of new newer units will drain a battery really quick. Plus I’m 50 so I can’t see shit anymore. Ha


----------



## flyfisheraa573

A quick question for the Towee owners. Is there an advantage to both tie in points for the poling platform being on the transom? Or maybe a different way to ask, why not have a poling platform similar to the old Hell's Bay that is over the back deck and goes from side to side?

Sorry, this is a curiosity question, and not a condemnation. It just seems that design wise, it would put a lot of undue stress on the transom, which already has the weight of the motor on it.

TIA!


----------



## Crazy Larry

I’m guessing a big reason for the Towee design on the transom is that it allows the platform to be over the cowling and leaves the deck and back bench clear for an angler. square footage is scarce on these little boats. Also, The transom is thick. Probably the most fortified part of the whole boat.


----------



## LTChip

Need a boat to float tailwaters trout/fly fishing with 2-3 people where there are no shuttles. Want to use it as a bass boat on small lakes or calm days on big lakes trolling for stripers. Is a Towee for me?


----------



## spc7669

LTChip said:


> Need a boat to float tailwaters trout/fly fishing with 2-3 people where there are no shuttles. Want to use it as a bass boat on small lakes or calm days on big lakes trolling for stripers. Is a Towee for me?


I don’t do the tail water float, but I fish the flats in Florida, carp fish, bass fish, and striper fish all over the southeast in mine. If you get one and want a rowing frame, I’d let mine go for half price. I’ve never used it.


----------



## fatman

LTChip said:


> Need a boat to float tailwaters trout/fly fishing with 2-3 people where there are no shuttles. Want to use it as a bass boat on small lakes or calm days on big lakes trolling for stripers. Is a Towee for me?


yes.


----------



## LTChip

spc7669 said:


> I don’t do the tail water float, but I fish the flats in Florida, carp fish, bass fish, and striper fish all over the southeast in mine. If you get one and want a rowing frame, I’d let mine go for half price. I’ve never used it.


Roger that


----------



## swamp_junkie_27




----------



## Scott

swamp_junkie_27 said:


> View attachment 178883
> View attachment 178884


I don’t know anything about mud motors. Looking at your rig I wonder if that style motor puts a lot more stress on the transom. From the point of thrust to the transom is a long lever arm. I would think the dynamics would be different from a standard outboard. Does the use of this type engine void any warranty?


----------



## swamp_junkie_27

Scott said:


> I don’t know anything about mud motors. Looking at your rig I wonder if that style motor puts a lot more stress on the transom. From the point of thrust to the transom is a long lever arm. I would think the dynamics would be different from a standard outboard. Does the use of this type engine void any warranty?


Im sure there will be a little more stress due to the motor being longer, but nothing these boats couldn’t handle. As far as warranty, I have no clue… I usually don’t worry too much about those and I didn’t buy this boat new

But this is actually an electric surface drive I built for my senior design project in college. I just thought some of y'all would think it was neat


----------



## SRP

You’re right, it is.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Super cool.


----------



## FishFuzz

LTChip said:


> Need a boat to float tailwaters trout/fly fishing with 2-3 people where there are no shuttles. Want to use it as a bass boat on small lakes or calm days on big lakes trolling for stripers. Is a Towee for me?


That’s what I do with mine. I don’t know if there’s a better solution out there, but Towee was the best for me.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Added a poling platform. Had this fabricated locally. Different design than Towee-built one. Should get a chance to test it out this weekend.


----------



## permitchaser

Any microskiffers on the Hooch at Morgan Falls area. I was polling my grandson around didn’t find any carp and seemed water was down cause I couldn’t get in some places I’ve been before. Saw a Towee and Ghenoo pass down River


----------



## spc7669

permitchaser said:


> Am microskiffers on the Hooch at Morgan Falls area. I was poling my grandson around didn’t find any carp and seemed water was down cause I couldn’t get in some places I’ve been before. Saw a Towee and Ghenoo pass down River


I’m not on the Hooch but on Weiss not far from you. If you want carp I can put you on them. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## RoosterTom

permitchaser said:


> Any microskiffers on the Hooch at Morgan Falls area. I was polling my grandson around didn’t find any carp and seemed water was down cause I couldn’t get in some places I’ve been before. Saw a Towee and Ghenoo pass down River


I fish there from time to time; pretty much only on weekdays since retired - weekends are a zoo and the fish get really spooked. The river fluctuates in flow and if you're not doing so all ready you need to look up the Corps. of Engineers Lanier Release times online or on their phone recording. Think of it like a tide that reaches Morgan Falls 8-10 hours after a Lanier Release. When the water is under a faster flow, if you are retrieving your skiff at the launch on Azalea Drive it can be difficult as the launch is parallel to the river flow and getting the skiff on the trailer and be problematic. In those times you can angle your trailer a bit downstream to assist but be careful not to back it off the launch apron into deeper water (ask me how I know...).


----------



## permitchaser

Thanks rooster, I'm 73 had to quit doing triathlons last year cause of back surgery. Still work every day. There where maybe 100 kayak and paddle boards all over from morgan falls to the ramp. I'm going to Jackson Lake and Lake Russell with @fishingpreacher
I have the USGS app on my phone. Last update was 5420 cfs from Buford Dam. Not sure how to read levels that will make a difference
if I could have gotten back in Bull Sluice I would have been away from the crowd. I polled several flats and looked way back where I couldn't go and didn't see a fish move
As I was coming back to the ramp I saw a deep narrow creek on the right that I might try next time


----------



## permitchaser

This is what I learned from Lefty’s book. I used it on Saturday and it works. Hooked the rope to my starboard back cleat handed it to my grandson, pulled my boat straight but later I found he let the rope flow under the boat, it’s still there. I’m going to jack my hull up to get it out


----------



## permitchaser

So in the post above I needed to get my stake out rope from between my boat and the bunk. Took my small pneumatic floor jack and put it on the frame of the trailer. The wheels straddled the frame perfectly. I put a small piece of wood and a scrape of seadeck to protect the hull. So I jacked the side of the boat up about an inch and boom my rope came out. Took about 10 minutes

This is meant as a public service, don't try this at home unless you have adult supervision 😁


----------



## permitchaser

RoosterTom said:


> I fish there from time to time; pretty much only on weekdays since retired - weekends are a zoo and the fish get really spooked. The river fluctuates in flow and if you're not doing so all ready you need to look up the Corps. of Engineers Lanier Release times online or on their phone recording. Think of it like a tide that reaches Morgan Falls 8-10 hours after a Lanier Release. When the water is under a faster flow, if you are retrieving your skiff at the launch on Azalea Drive it can be difficult as the launch is parallel to the river flow and getting the skiff on the trailer and be problematic. In those times you can angle your trailer a bit downstream to assist but be careful not to back it off the launch apron into deeper water (ask me how I know...).


Sent you a pm


----------



## spc7669

So I have a question for all the guys with the poling platform. Is it worth it over just poling off a cooler mounted on the back bench? I’m not opposed to the platform at all, it’s just a bit pricey and want to see a gain that justifies that.


----------



## Crazy Larry

I just invested in a custom platform after poling from the cooler for a few years. No regrets. Two things I didn’t like about the cooler:

1. Hauling the big cooler around the boat when I wanted to motor any distance. Now I just take a small cooler with a couple beers and a sandwich. It doubles as a casting platform up front and isn’t constantly blocking the way.

2. The motor was always in the way when poling from the cooler meaning I had to look where I was placing the pole especially in any wind or current. A few times I put where it bound up against the motor which seemed like a way to break a pole. From my new platform I can put the pole anywhere at any angle without interference.

the platform is at least a foot higher so visibility is improved. The other side of that coin was that I immediately wished I had a longer pole (nothing new there).There was NO noticeable increase in tippyness. I can stand right on the corner of the platform. The way mine is built, with the forward legs bolted to the deck, nicely positions the side steps making getting up very comfortable.

I’m sure there are times when the platform will be in the way, but it is definitely an improvement in my view.




spc7669 said:


> So I have a question for all the guys with the poling platform. Is it worth it over just poling off a cooler mounted on the back bench? I’m not opposed to the platform at all, it’s just a bit pricey and want to see a gain that justifies that.


----------



## fatman

Crazy Larry said:


> I just invested in a custom platform


can you post pics?


----------



## Crazy Larry

fatman said:


> can you post pics?


couple up here:









Towee Owners Thread...pics, tips, mods and questions


Need a boat to float tailwaters trout/fly fishing with 2-3 people where there are no shuttles. Want to use it as a bass boat on small lakes or calm days on big lakes trolling for stripers. Is a Towee for me? yes.




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Ferrulewax

spc7669 said:


> So I have a question for all the guys with the poling platform. Is it worth it over just poling off a cooler mounted on the back bench? I’m not opposed to the platform at all, it’s just a bit pricey and want to see a gain that justifies that.


I definitely love my platform. I use it every time I’m in the boat and only pole about 10% of the time. It’s the perfect height for a lean bar/seat for the back of the boat which definitely makes it more comfortable to fish out of. As a lean bar it’s come in handy when rowing stern downstream and kept people from falling out in rougher water or when a quick adjustment from the rower was needed. It’s also where I motor from with a ~30” tiller extension. I stand on the rear bench seat and lean against the platform when navigating for better visibility. Otherwise I sit my yeti gobox on the rear bench to drive. I may sell my towee and get a new one at some point and it will definitely have the platform.


----------



## Wk05

Hey guys! Ive been looking and think a Towee would fit my needs perfectly! Does anybody have leads on a used Calusa or insight on build times for a bare hull/trailer combo?


----------



## fatman

Wk05 said:


> Hey guys! Ive been looking and think a Towee would fit my needs perfectly! Does anybody have leads on a used Calusa or insight on build times for a bare hull/trailer combo?


a call to Todd at Towee would give you the actual build time. He's a great guy.

You kind of have to keep your eyes open for used Towees....they do come up, but they normally don't last long.
Good luck.


----------



## Wk05

Thanks! For anybody that’s owned a Gheenoe before - I’ve got a trailer for a 16’ gheenoe that’s in great condition, knowing the layout of the Towee trailer would be an easy modification to the bunks to get it to work with the Calusa?


----------



## Dub

Wk05 said:


> Thanks! For anybody that’s owned a Gheenoe before - I’ve got a trailer for a 16’ gheenoe that’s in great condition, knowing the layout of the Towee trailer would be an easy modification to the bunks to get it to work with the Calusa?


I do not know about the 16 foot trailer for a gheeno but, I can tell you the towee trailer is awesome. It’s as good as the boat. The boat pulls as good as a big 520 C ranger bass boat. Rangers are known for their trailer Build quality. Towee is just as good


----------



## Ferrulewax

Dub said:


> I do not know about the 16 foot trailer for a gheeno but, I can tell you the towee trailer is awesome. It’s as good as the boat. The boat pulls as good as a big 520 C ranger bass boat. Rangers are known for their trailer Build quality. Towee is just as good


i wish this were true for my trailer. It’s bombproof but bounces like crazy.


----------



## Wk05

Thanks for the input guys. I’m searching hard for a used setup, but may wind up pulling the trigger on a new build here in the next month or so!


----------



## TransducerSled

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 89590
> View attachment 89592
> View attachment 89594
> View attachment 89590
> View attachment 89592
> View attachment 89594
> View attachment 89596
> Here is my Ky skiff.
> 
> I have a custom shop built rear deck on it and an incorporated stab anchor.
> 
> Ram mount fish finder with thru Hull transducer and battery under the seat.
> 
> I use the heck out of this rig and will probably take it to the factory for a rehab in a few years.


 I love the idea for your rear deck! I know this is an old post but do you have some pics of the underside?


----------



## TransducerSled

I love the idea for your rear deck! I know this is an old post but do you have some pics of the underside?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

TransducerSled said:


> I love the idea for your rear deck! I know this is an old post but do you have some pics of the underside?


I sold it to a friend. I’ll see if he can get some pics posted up for you.


----------



## TransducerSled

Thanks man!


----------



## TransducerSled

I guess I am a little behind on this thread! Haha. Just saw it,! I have owned my towee about 5 years now. Great tips on here.

I also make The Transducer Sled. I originally designed it for when I mounted a helix 9 SI mega to my towee.

I know a few guys have transducer sleds already, and thanks to those guys for the support.

Here is a link.



https://m.facebook.com/Andersonboatworks/


----------



## swamp_junkie_27

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I sold it to a friend. I’ll see if he can get some pics posted up for you.


Here ya go @TransducerSled… its pretty slick


----------



## TransducerSled

Hell yeah! That's about what I was imagining. Now to get the time!! 
Thanks man!


----------



## Rayk

Wk05 said:


> Hey guys! Ive been looking and think a Towee would fit my needs perfectly! Does anybody have leads on a used Calusa or insight on build times for a bare hull/trailer combo?


I have a bare bones 2013 sitting in my warehouse. Has a 40hp Nissan Jet (2003). It was actually Blane Chockletts original Towee. He even signed it. I don't have time to fish it much. This pic makes me sad seeing it sit there. I might be willing to sell to the right person that will fish it hard. Ha!


----------



## Esox

Hey Towee People,

New forum member here. I picked up a Towee rivermaster used about a year ago here in Maine and have been fishing it as much as possible since. It really is just about the perfect fly fishing rig for inland waters/back bays in the salt.

However, I realized the other day that the motor (20hp Yamaha) is mounted with the anti-cavitation plate about 3" BELOW the bottom of the hull. The motor is mounted as high as it will sit on the transom, which has a scoop in the middle making it lower. I have noticed this is not the case with transom on newer Towees.

So I have two questions. First, a couple times while motoring at speed the boat has tried to broach on me. Once when a wake from a passing boat caught me by surprise from behind and once in flat water. Both times with about 375lbs of humans/dog aboard and a cooler, trolling motor, fishing gear, etc, so I'm confident we were not over loaded. Could this be a symptom of motor mounted too low? I've read low mounted motors can cause porpoising, and this seems like rather extreme porpoising... It definitely does not inspire confidence.

Second, would a jack plate help? It seem getting the motor up higher would put it more where it wants to be in relation to the keel line, as well as taking quite a few inches off my draft. I know next to nothing about jack plates but it seems like the obvious answer to "motor too low" is to move it up.

Thank you for any insight! It is great to find a forum with a bunch of Towee folks around. I'm pretty sure I have the only one in the state of Maine, but it draws a lot of compliments


----------



## Ferrulewax

Esox said:


> Hey Towee People,
> 
> New forum member here. I picked up a Towee rivermaster used about a year ago here in Maine and have been fishing it as much as possible since. It really is just about the perfect fly fishing rig for inland waters/back bays in the salt.
> 
> However, I realized the other day that the motor (20hp Yamaha) is mounted with the anti-cavitation plate about 3" BELOW the bottom of the hull. The motor is mounted as high as it will sit on the transom, which has a scoop in the middle making it lower. I have noticed this is not the case with transom on newer Towees.
> 
> So I have two questions. First, a couple times while motoring at speed the boat has tried to broach on me. Once when a wake from a passing boat caught me by surprise from behind and once in flat water. Both times with about 375lbs of humans/dog aboard and a cooler, trolling motor, fishing gear, etc, so I'm confident we were not over loaded. Could this be a symptom of motor mounted too low? I've read low mounted motors can cause porpoising, and this seems like rather extreme porpoising... It definitely does not inspire confidence.
> 
> Second, would a jack plate help? It seem getting the motor up higher would put it more where it wants to be in relation to the keel line, as well as taking quite a few inches off my draft. I know next to nothing about jack plates but it seems like the obvious answer to "motor too low" is to move it up.
> 
> Thank you for any insight! It is great to find a forum with a bunch of Towee folks around. I'm pretty sure I have the only one in the state of Maine, but it draws a lot of compliments
> View attachment 186409
> View attachment 186410


Definitely could and should be moved higher for best performance. A fixed jack plate/transom riser would also do the trick and be lighter and less expensive.


----------



## FishFuzz

Esox said:


> Hey Towee People,
> 
> New forum member here. I picked up a Towee rivermaster used about a year ago here in Maine and have been fishing it as much as possible since. It really is just about the perfect fly fishing rig for inland waters/back bays in the salt.
> 
> However, I realized the other day that the motor (20hp Yamaha) is mounted with the anti-cavitation plate about 3" BELOW the bottom of the hull. The motor is mounted as high as it will sit on the transom, which has a scoop in the middle making it lower. I have noticed this is not the case with transom on newer Towees.
> 
> So I have two questions. First, a couple times while motoring at speed the boat has tried to broach on me. Once when a wake from a passing boat caught me by surprise from behind and once in flat water. Both times with about 375lbs of humans/dog aboard and a cooler, trolling motor, fishing gear, etc, so I'm confident we were not over loaded. Could this be a symptom of motor mounted too low? I've read low mounted motors can cause porpoising, and this seems like rather extreme porpoising... It definitely does not inspire confidence.
> 
> Second, would a jack plate help? It seem getting the motor up higher would put it more where it wants to be in relation to the keel line, as well as taking quite a few inches off my draft. I know next to nothing about jack plates but it seems like the obvious answer to "motor too low" is to move it up.
> 
> Thank you for any insight! It is great to find a forum with a bunch of Towee folks around. I'm pretty sure I have the only one in the state of Maine, but it draws a lot of compliments
> View attachment 186409
> View attachment 186410





Esox said:


> Hey Towee People,
> 
> New forum member here. I picked up a Towee rivermaster used about a year ago here in Maine and have been fishing it as much as possible since. It really is just about the perfect fly fishing rig for inland waters/back bays in the salt.
> 
> However, I realized the other day that the motor (20hp Yamaha) is mounted with the anti-cavitation plate about 3" BELOW the bottom of the hull. The motor is mounted as high as it will sit on the transom, which has a scoop in the middle making it lower. I have noticed this is not the case with transom on newer Towees.
> 
> So I have two questions. First, a couple times while motoring at speed the boat has tried to broach on me. Once when a wake from a passing boat caught me by surprise from behind and once in flat water. Both times with about 375lbs of humans/dog aboard and a cooler, trolling motor, fishing gear, etc, so I'm confident we were not over loaded. Could this be a symptom of motor mounted too low? I've read low mounted motors can cause porpoising, and this seems like rather extreme porpoising... It definitely does not inspire confidence.
> 
> Second, would a jack plate help? It seem getting the motor up higher would put it more where it wants to be in relation to the keel line, as well as taking quite a few inches off my draft. I know next to nothing about jack plates but it seems like the obvious answer to "motor too low" is to move it up.
> 
> Thank you for any insight! It is great to find a forum with a bunch of Towee folks around. I'm pretty sure I have the only one in the state of Maine, but it draws a lot of compliments
> View attachment 186409
> View attachment 186410


I’d recommend calling Todd. He’s usually around and could probably give you the best advice. I would tend to agree with the suggestions that FerruleWax gave. A riser would be my choice.


----------



## gpthurlow

Rayk said:


> I have a bare bones 2013 sitting in my warehouse. Has a 40hp Nissan Jet (2003). It was actually Blane Chockletts original Towee. He even signed it. I don't have time to fish it much. This pic makes me sad seeing it sit there. I might be willing to sell to the right person that will fish it hard. Ha!
> View attachment 186157
> View attachment 186158





Rayk said:


> I have a bare bones 2013 sitting in my warehouse. Has a 40hp Nissan Jet (2003). It was actually Blane Chockletts original Towee. He even signed it. I don't have time to fish it much. This pic makes me sad seeing it sit there. I might be willing to sell to the right person that will fish it hard. Ha!
> View attachment 186157
> View attachment 186158


When is your warehouse located? What price would it take to drive away with the boat?


----------



## Rayk

gpthurlow said:


> When is your warehouse located? What price would it take to drive away with the boat?


I'm in Erie, Pa. I actually listed it for $8,500 after i posted last week. That's for everything. I can get you a list. I'd be willing to meet up somewhere for that price. Side note- it's actually Blane Chocklett's first Towee and he signed it.


----------



## Esox

FishFuzz said:


> I’d recommend calling Todd. He’s usually around and could probably give you the best advice. I would tend to agree with the suggestions that FerruleWax gave. A riser would be my choice.


I asked around on the Towee facebook group as well, and according to Todd the Towees with the notched transom like this put the motor about 2.5 inches lower than the current configuration. It also sounds like if I can get the motor up a bit I'll see considerable improvement in how the boat runs, so it looks like a jackplate/riser of some kind is the way forward.

Do folks have any reasonably priced options they like? I've been looking at the Vance mfg manual plates and they seem well built and reasonably priced.


----------



## BGBrown311

Has anyone ever removed their poling platform? Can it be reinstalled later on? Do these screws go through the transom and are locked on the backside with nuts or are they just into the transom? Thanks for the help, I'm trying to lower my profile for duck hunting.


----------



## Ferrulewax

BGBrown311 said:


> Has anyone ever removed their poling platform? Can it be reinstalled later on? Do these screws go through the transom and are locked on the backside with nuts or are they just into the transom? Thanks for the help, I'm trying to lower my profile for duck hunting.
> View attachment 188693


I may just be the foremost expert on this. My poling platform was ripped off of my transom by my outboard as it cartwheeled off of my transom during a wreck. On my boat (2016 model) there are only 3 screws, each of which is just screwed into the transom.No backing plate, no through bolts. I would be hesitant to take them on and off just for fear of stripping out the holes. All of mine stripped out and I had to hunt down larger aggressively threaded screws, which was not easy.


----------



## BGBrown311

Ferrulewax said:


> I may just be the foremost expert on this. My poling platform was ripped off of my transom by my outboard as it cartwheeled off of my transom during a wreck. On my boat (2016 model) there are only 3 screws, each of which is just screwed into the transom.No backing plate, no through bolts. I would be hesitant to take them on and off just for fear of stripping out the holes. All of mine stripped out and I had to hunt down larger aggressively threaded screws, which was not easy.


Thats sucks about your wreck, I hope everything worked out with getting your boat fixed. I don't think I'm going to reattach the platform but I wanted to know if I sell the boat at some point. Thank you.


----------



## knot_trying

Esox said:


> I asked around on the Towee facebook group as well, and according to Todd the Towees with the notched transom like this put the motor about 2.5 inches lower than the current configuration. It also sounds like if I can get the motor up a bit I'll see considerable improvement in how the boat runs, so it looks like a jackplate/riser of some kind is the way forward.
> 
> Do folks have any reasonably priced options they like? I've been looking at the Vance mfg manual plates and they seem well built and reasonably priced.


I had a Vance jackplate on my old Gheenoe and it was excellent. Only downside was that you need to loosen bolts to raise or lower and not something you can do easily.

On my Towee I have a On the Fly which I can raise and lower with a crank handle. It has a 5" setback and I have my 20 Tohatsu up about 3 inches right now. If you do raise up you motor you many need a different prop with some cupping added.


----------



## Brandonjoz

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ve got two
> One in fl and one in Ky.
> 
> Tohat 20 and Suzuki 20
> 
> Great little versatile boats.





B. Gregory said:


> Mine in Sky Blue
> View attachment 93894
> View attachment 93896


One of the coolest I've seen - sharp boat!


----------



## Esox

knot_trying said:


> I had a Vance jackplate on my old Gheenoe and it was excellent. Only downside was that you need to loosen bolts to raise or lower and not something you can do easily.
> 
> On my Towee I have a On the Fly which I can raise and lower with a crank handle. It has a 5" setback and I have my 20 Tohatsu up about 3 inches right now. If you do raise up you motor you many need a different prop with some cupping added.


Thanks for the feedback on the vance mfg plate, sorry I'm slow to check the forum! 

I've also seen the On the Fly plate and it looks real slick. I feel like I'll be more of a "set it and forget it" type in regards to motor height, so I'm leaning towards the Vance due to price. We'll see what the budget looks like as spring draws closer!

Put my Towee in the garage for the winter yesterday....


----------



## Brandonjoz

Who is running less than a 20hp regular outboard on their Towee? I've heard of a 9.9 -- curious what the 9.9 performance is, a 15, or even less like a 5-8hp .... My goals -- lightweight (to remove when needed, etc) and low price. Not important: setting speed records, getting places super quickly, running in like 0.12321 inches of water, etc.


----------



## fatman

Brandonjoz said:


> Who is running less than a 20hp regular outboard on their Towee? I've heard of a 9.9 -- curious what the 9.9 performance is, a 15, or even less like a 5-8hp .... My goals -- lightweight (to remove when needed, etc) and low price. Not important: setting speed records, getting places super quickly, running in like 0.12321 inches of water, etc.


I've run a 15hp on mine since I got it. Bought the Towee used, found the motor used at the right price soon after. I fish small to medium sized lakes, fish on the White River in Arkansas (at major flows) and a little bit of running in the loozyanna marsh. Never have really felt "undergunned". I know that Todd told me that Bob Clouser ran a 9.9 on his Towee, may have been due to some hp restrictions on some of the PA rivers he fished.

I've been sorta looking for a 9.9, since there are a few good fishing rivers in my area with HP restrictions. Also, some of the older 9.8 and 8hp 2-strokes come in at 50-60#. Can always just shuttle and float, but it sure is nice to motor up and float down, saves the hassle of a shuttle.
Of course the ideal setup would be three motors - 20, 9.9, and a Jet
YMMV


----------



## Brandonjoz

Re: Having a 20, 9.9, and a Jet -- Christmas is right around the corner.....You can start a wish list thread for all of your Microskiff friends...... #crowdsourcing #outboardgoals. Ha. This is super helpful. Thanks! I'm doing the same -- not electing to buy a new-ish 20hp with the boat, and looking for something smaller and less in price. That's a good point about the motor/float vs shuttle. Not sure if it matters to have less weight to pole/row?


----------



## Ferrulewax

Brandonjoz said:


> Who is running less than a 20hp regular outboard on their Towee? I've heard of a 9.9 -- curious what the 9.9 performance is, a 15, or even less like a 5-8hp .... My goals -- lightweight (to remove when needed, etc) and low price. Not important: setting speed records, getting places super quickly, running in like 0.12321 inches of water, etc.


I run a 15hp 2 stroke (with a 9.9 sticker) on mine from time to time. I get like 20mph vs 24mph from my 20hp zuke. Plan is to get a jet to round out the stable at some point, and a 2.5-4hp for the raft that I can move to the towee if needed


----------



## Brandonjoz

Ferrulewax said:


> I run a 15hp 2 stroke (with a 9.9 sticker) on mine from time to time. I get like 20mph vs 24mph from my 20hp zuke. Plan is to get a jet to round out the stable at some point, and a 2.5-4hp for the raft that I can move to the towee if needed


Thanks. 4 motors - ha. What would you use the 2.5-4hp on the Towee for?


----------



## Ferrulewax

Brandonjoz said:


> Thanks. 4 motors - ha. What would you use the 2.5-4hp on the Towee for?


Not much. Maybe if doing an A-B float and want a little push. Mostly would be used on the raft.


----------



## JP3

Smallfly said:


> Thought I would add the first jet to the thread. She runs the north branch of the Susquehanna in NY and PA.


I was wondering how you enjoy the 30 HP Jet?


----------



## Mallard1100

Cruising through this thread is making me want one bad! Would make a great combo backwater/fishing/ duck hunting rig. Cool pics guys!


----------



## Dub

Anybody ever think about adding roller bunks to the Towee trailer? I have the river armor on my Towee and when launching on flat low water gravel bars its hard to get the ol Towee off the trailer.


----------



## jnicosia

Has anyone installed a powerpole micro on the towee ? Is the blade overkill ?


----------



## spc7669

Dub said:


> Anybody ever think about adding roller bunks to the Towee trailer? I have the river armor on my Towee and when launching on flat low water gravel bars its hard to get the ol Towee off the trailer.


I’m considering this. I’m having rust problems around the bolt holes on the carpeted bunks even though I wash the boat after every trip to the salt. I think the carpet is holding some saltwater and eating the bunk mounts.


----------



## Dub

spc7669 said:


> I’m considering this. I’m having rust problems around the bolt holes on the carpeted bunks even though I wash the boat after every trip to the salt. I think the carpet is holding some saltwater and eating the bunk mounts.


After thinking about it and looking at a bunch of Internet pics of Towee's I have come to the conclusion that the 25hp 4 stroke jet is the problem. The jet works great with a "Improved boat launch" but, not so much when you have to drag the ol Towee off of the trailer. May be I'll try they the 20hp Merc prop or just try to get a 9hp prop and try that. Any Ideas?


----------



## Bamajo

After I rubbed the bunks down with a block of paraffin wax launching in shallow water became much easier. I was very surprised how well it reduced the friction.


----------



## Dub

Bamajo said:


> After I rubbed the bunks down with a block of paraffin wax launching in shallow water became much easier. I was very surprised how well it reduced the friction.


Does your boat have the T2 River Armor?


----------



## Bamajo

Dub said:


> Does your boat have the T2 River Armor?


It doesn't..


----------



## knot_trying

Curious to see what other owners have done with the rod trays. Not really a fan of the way they are in that my rods aren't protected from my dog stepping on them and wondering what others may have done?


----------



## AZFJ60

Howdy, Towee owners. Thanks for starting and keeping this thread going. As a soon-to-be (fingers crossed) Towee owner, I've read through these posts multiple times. Good stuff. 

The reason I'm writing today is to ask if anyone has an SRO rowing frame collecting dust in their garage or shed that they'd like to part ways with. Extra bonus points if your neglected frame is located within 10 hours of Tucson, Arizona (looking at you, Austin-area Towee owners!). 

Todd has already conveyed that this endeavor is a long-shot (and even longer, given that I'm located in southern Arizona), but I figured I would try. Thanks!


----------



## trekker

Deleted.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Dub said:


> Anybody ever think about adding roller bunks to the Towee trailer? I have the river armor on my Towee and when launching on flat low water gravel bars its hard to get the ol Towee off the trailer.


I've had a similar issue and used a food-grade silicone spray on the rear 2/3 of the carpet. It worked pretty well. Definitely made cranking the boat up and pushing off noticeably easier.


----------



## FishFuzz

Dub said:


> Anybody ever think about adding roller bunks to the Towee trailer? I have the river armor on my Towee and when launching on flat low water gravel bars its hard to get the ol Towee off the trailer.


I sprayed my bunks with some silicon slick spray something or other and it solved my “heavy dry launch” problems.

(edit). P.S. be careful on steep ramps because it’ll shoot off the trailer like a bullet


----------



## fishnpreacher

FishFuzz said:


> I sprayed my bunks with some silicon slick spray something or other and it solved my “heavy dry launch” problems.
> 
> (edit). P.S. be careful on steep ramps because it’ll shoot off the trailer like a bullet


A ramp doesn't have to be steep. If you silicone your bunks, don't unhook your winch strap 'til the boat is in the water. I have to keep my motor in gear and hook the winch strap when I load or my boat slides back off the trailer, and I only have a few inches of the bunks in the water. Be careful loading and unloading.


----------



## jstamper

Hi! I’m a new member here, and if all goes as planned I’ll be the owner of a used Towee SRO Monday. It currently has an Evinrude jet that I will probably be replacing with a prop.

I’ve got a bunch of questions to work through, but the first couple…

What size cooler are you guys using for a center seat, including as seating with the rowing frame? On a related note, are the Engel or other rotomolded coolers as sturdy for sitting/standing on as Yeti’s? 

Also, are there any good solutions for a removable leaning brace/post (for running the outboard while standing)? Perhaps mounting one the center cooler?

Thanks!
Jonathan


----------



## Crazy Larry

The original rowing frame was design around the Yeti 50, I think, which doesn’t exist anymore. However, the Engel 50 is the same dimensions and lower price. The Engel is every bit as sturdy as yeti.


----------



## jstamper

Crazy Larry said:


> The original rowing frame was design around the Yeti 50, I think, which doesn’t exist anymore. However, the Engel 50 is the same dimensions and lower price. The Engel is every bit as sturdy as yeti.


Exactly what I was looking for on that front, thanks!


----------



## Ferrulewax

jstamper said:


> Hi! I’m a new member here, and if all goes as planned I’ll be the owner of a used Towee SRO Monday. It currently has an Evinrude jet that I will probably be replacing with a prop.
> 
> I’ve got a bunch of questions to work through, but the first couple…
> 
> What size cooler are you guys using for a center seat, including as seating with the rowing frame? On a related note, are the Engel or other rotomolded coolers as sturdy for sitting/standing on as Yeti’s?
> 
> Also, are there any good solutions for a removable leaning brace/post (for running the outboard while standing)? Perhaps mounting one the center cooler?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jonathan


If your boat is coming with the renzetti oarlocks they’re adjustable so you can kind of tailor it to your height and the seat height. I run a yeti 45 with a cushion which does just fine. An option I’ve been using even moreso recently Are the red husky boxes from Home Depot. The right size is about the same as the yeti 45 but has way more storage if you don’t need a cooler…. Lighter too.

as far as a leaning post- if you have a poling platform I use that as my leaning post- but do so at your own discretion. Otherwise a seat back for the yeti 45 can work but just know it won’t be as stable as a “real” leaning post. I’ve seen some leaning posts mounted to the gunnels on removable brackets as well.

also- if you decide to sell that Jet let me know


----------



## jstamper

Ferrulewax said:


> An option I’ve been using even moreso recently Are the red husky boxes from Home Depot. The right size is about the same as the yeti 45 but has way more storage if you don’t need a cooler…. Lighter too.


Would you happen to have a link to the box you are referring to? I don’t anything online except for black wheeled ones and small ones.

I will let you know if I decide to sell the jet, there’s a very good chance I will do so.

Thanks!


----------



## Ferrulewax

jstamper said:


> Would you happen to have a link to the box you are referring to? I don’t anything online except for black wheeled ones and small ones.
> 
> I will let you know if I decide to sell the jet, there’s a very good chance I will do so.
> 
> Thanks!











Husky 20-Gal. Professional Duty Waterproof Storage Container with Hinged Lid in Red 246842 - The Home Depot


This Husky Professional Storage Container is designed for all your heavy-duty storage needs inside and out. It features heavy-duty construction to easily and conveniently store most garage/workshop items



www.homedepot.com





It looks like they now make it in black as well. At the time I got mine all they made was red but I spray painted it tan to match my boat interior anyway. It’s definitely not as sturdy as my Yeti 45 but it has been stood on by multiple dudes up to about 200#. The lid isn’t perfectly flat so I have thought about adding some wood to strengthen it and flatten it with some kind of filler. But for the price even if I break a lid or two I’m not too worried about it. For the time being I just sit on a throwable cushion on top of the lid.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jstamper

So we took out new-to-us Towee on her maiden voyage today. I think we are really going to like the boat, but I’m not sure the jet is going to be something we need…

But, in case it is, I’d like to try to get it dialed in better before I make my decision. I think something is a little out of trim, because it never would rise out of the hole and settled back down onto plane. I don’t know whether these hulls are “supposed” to rise and then settle back onto plane like the jon boats I’m used to, but it seemed like this one made it 2/3 through the process, and the bow stayed up in the air somewhat. It still rode fine, no porpoising.


Also, there was quite a bit of water continually splashing up through the gap between the transom and plate and then into the boat.

Any tips are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Bamajo

Anyone tried a generic boat cover that fits the boat and engine fairly well? I want to keep my boat out of the garage and ready to go the next 8-12 wks. I tried a heavy duty tarp in the past but it was a mess everytime it rained. Thanks for any input.


----------



## TX_Skiff

Anyone need a Towee up North???

PNW, Midwest, etc?


----------



## Smallfly

jstamper said:


> So we took out new-to-us Towee on her maiden voyage today. I think we are really going to like the boat, but I’m not sure the jet is going to be something we need…
> 
> But, in case it is, I’d like to try to get it dialed in better before I make my decision. I think something is a little out of trim, because it never would rise out of the hole and settled back down onto plane. I don’t know whether these hulls are “supposed” to rise and then settle back onto plane like the jon boats I’m used to, but it seemed like this one made it 2/3 through the process, and the bow stayed up in the air somewhat. It still rode fine, no porpoising.
> 
> 
> Also, there was quite a bit of water continually splashing up through the gap between the transom and plate and then into the boat.
> 
> Any tips are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine did the same thing when I got it. Jet foot is way too low which is why you are getting the spray. Raise it so the leading edge of the foot is level with the bottom of the boat at the transom. Once I did this the spray went away and I picked up about 4 mph. Boat legitimately runs in 6 inches.


----------



## jstamper

I’ve got a generic cover made for 14-16’ boats on mine now. It would fit perfectly if I didn’t have the anchor pulley sticking off of the bow. As it is, it’s not ideal, but serviceable. If you e got an anchor pulley or trolling motor, just get the next larger size and it will be fine.


----------



## knot_trying

Smallfly said:


> Mine did the same thing when I got it. Jet foot is way too low which is why you are getting the spray. Raise it so the leading edge of the foot is level with the bottom of the boat at the transom. Once I did this the spray went away and I picked up about 4 mph. Boat legitimately runs in 6 inches.


What outboard jet do you run? Seriously thinking about getting one as I'm tired of hitting rocks and blowdowns on the Hooch.


----------



## AZFJ60

TX_Skiff said:


> Anyone need a Towee up North???
> 
> PNW, Midwest, etc?


Hey, I'm looking for one within striking distance from Arizona, but I also have people in Michigan who can facilitate picking it up. Interested in any leads you might have. Thanks!


----------



## jstamper

Smallfly said:


> Mine did the same thing when I got it. Jet foot is way too low which is why you are getting the spray. Raise it so the leading edge of the foot is level with the bottom of the boat at the transom. Once I did this the spray went away and I picked up about 4 mph. Boat legitimately runs in 6 inches.


This is what mine needed, too. Mine actually took a full inch, and I think that another 1/4-1/2” would be perfect.

I really bought the jet for one particular spot, a launch on a river just 10 minutes from home. I ran it today, and it’s clear that in summer a particular riffle upstream of it will be a no-go even with the jet.

As it is now, I don’t think the jet gets me much farther than a prop would, so I think I’m going to a prop. I plan on keeping the jack plate and trying the offset to the rear with a cav plate setup I read about earlier in this thread.


----------



## FishFuzz

jstamper said:


> This is what mine needed, too. Mine actually took a full inch, and I think that another 1/4-1/2” would be perfect.
> 
> I really bought the jet for one particular spot, a launch on a river just 10 minutes from home. I ran it today, and it’s clear that in summer a particular riffle upstream of it will be a no-go even with the jet.
> 
> As it is now, I don’t think the jet gets me much farther than a prop would, so I think I’m going to a prop. I plan on keeping the jack plate and trying the offset to the rear with a cav plate setup I read about earlier in this thread.


I never tried a jet myself because I occasionally find myself in saltwater, but I find that my 15” shaft motor will run nearly as shallow as some jets I’ve seen and if it’s shallow enough that it won’t run, I just drag it over the skinny water and start running again when it’s deep enough.

Look into a prop guard/cage to protect it from rocks. Mine seems to take most of the punishment and I don’t think it noticeably affects the performance.


----------



## jstamper

FishFuzz said:


> I never tried a jet myself because I occasionally find myself in saltwater, but I find that my 15” shaft motor will run nearly as shallow as some jets I’ve seen and if it’s shallow enough that it won’t run, I just drag it over the skinny water and start running again when it’s deep enough.
> 
> Look into a prop guard/cage to protect it from rocks. Mine seems to take most of the punishment and I don’t think it noticeably affects the performance.


Is your motor mounted directly to transom, or do you have a jack plate? Do you have a Shaw wing? I’m trying to find out how much those things help.

Thanks!


----------



## FishFuzz

jstamper said:


> Is your motor mounted directly to transom, or do you have a jack plate? Do you have a Shaw wing? I’m trying to find out how much those things help.
> 
> Thanks!


My motor is directly mounted to the transom and I don’t run a Shaw wing or hydrofoil. 
There’s a couple of reasons for this, but the two big reasons are a long discussion I had with Todd about the subject matter and the fact I’d probably bust those things up in the rivers/creeks that I run. 

I was exactly where you are now about a year ago and I wanted to jack the motor up as high as possible to get as shallow as possible on saltwater flats as well as rivers.

After talking with Todd about the situation and examining my motor I could only raise it about 1/2” before it would be too high to be efficient in the water without new props and wings and a bunch of other expensive add-ons that really wouldn’t do much more than I already had. There’s nothing wrong with doing those things if you want. It just wasn’t right for me.

I like to keep things as simple as possible, and Todd and the guys at the shop designed that transom to run dang near perfect out of the box with a 15” shaft motor according to the man himself, so I took his advice and protected my prop as best I could from rocks and I just roll with a stock motor and prop directly on the transom. If I only ran saltwater flats or shallow lakes I’d probably look at some of those modifications, but my rig pulls triple duty in salt, lakes, and rivers.


----------



## jstamper

FishFuzz said:


> My motor is directly mounted to the transom and I don’t run a Shaw wing or hydrofoil.
> There’s a couple of reasons for this, but the two big reasons are a long discussion I had with Todd about the subject matter and the fact I’d probably bust those things up in the rivers/creeks that I run.
> 
> I was exactly where you are now about a year ago and I wanted to jack the motor up as high as possible to get as shallow as possible on saltwater flats as well as rivers.
> 
> After talking with Todd about the situation and examining my motor I could only raise it about 1/2” before it would be too high to be efficient in the water without new props and wings and a bunch of other expensive add-ons that really wouldn’t do much more than I already had. There’s nothing wrong with doing those things if you want. It just wasn’t right for me.
> 
> I like to keep things as simple as possible, and Todd and the guys at the shop designed that transom to run dang near perfect out of the box with a 15” shaft motor according to the man himself, so I took his advice and protected my prop as best I could from rocks and I just roll with a stock motor and prop directly on the transom. If I only ran saltwater flats or shallow lakes I’d probably look at some of those modifications, but my rig pulls triple duty in salt, lakes, and rivers.


Thanks for the reply. What kind of prop guard did you settle on?


----------



## FishFuzz

FishFuzz said:


> My motor is directly mounted to the transom and I don’t run a Shaw wing or hydrofoil.
> There’s a couple of reasons for this, but the two big reasons are a long discussion I had with Todd about the subject matter and the fact I’d probably bust those things up in the rivers/creeks that I run.
> 
> I was exactly where you are now about a year ago and I wanted to jack the motor up as high as possible to get as shallow as possible on saltwater flats as well as rivers.
> 
> After talking with Todd about the situation and examining my motor I could only raise it about 1/2” before it would be too high to be efficient in the water without new props and wings and a bunch of other expensive add-ons that really wouldn’t do much more than I already had. There’s nothing wrong with doing those things if you want. It just wasn’t right for me.
> 
> I like to keep things as simple as possible, and Todd and the guys at the shop designed that transom to run dang near perfect out of the box with a 15” shaft motor according to the man himself, so I took his advice and protected my prop as best I could from rocks and I just roll with a stock motor and prop directly on the transom. If I only ran saltwater flats or shallow lakes I’d probably look at some of those modifications, but my rig pulls triple duty in salt, lakes, and rivers.





jstamper said:


> Thanks for the reply. What kind of prop guard did you settle on?


It’s called a Mac’s River Runner. 
Very minimal, but effective.


----------



## jstamper

Thanks again. I have looked at those, but I’m not sure they would work with the motor I picked up today (a used 9.8 Tohatsu 4-stroke). 

The Clackacraft prop guards fit, but I see mixed reviews…


----------



## knot_trying

jstamper said:


> Thanks again. I have looked at those, but I’m not sure they would work with the motor I picked up today (a used 9.8 Tohatsu 4-stroke).
> 
> The Clackacraft prop guards fit, but I see mixed reviews…


I got one of those when I bought my boat - tried it once and gave up on it. Caused too much cavitation on my Tohatsu 20.


----------



## jstamper

I’ve heard that, but I wonder if lower hp motors have the same problem, since Clackacraft markets them for the low (6-15) hp motors for drift boats…


----------



## FishFuzz

jstamper said:


> Thanks again. I have looked at those, but I’m not sure they would work with the motor I picked up today (a used 9.8 Tohatsu 4-stroke).
> 
> The Clackacraft prop guards fit, but I see mixed reviews…


Absolutely no guarantees, implied or otherwise…(that’s my disclaimer)…
But I think the smallest size Mac would fit.


----------



## ChuckB

Do any of you have a rowing frame for a Calusa that you would part with?


----------



## Tsunami5

I’ve been in the market for a towee for the last few years and have been heavily looking for one the last few months. I have not had any luck at all finding anything. If anyone that has any leads they would toss my way would be awesome. Feel free to send a pm


----------



## ChuckB

FishFuzz said:


> My motor is directly mounted to the transom and I don’t run a Shaw wing or hydrofoil.
> There’s a couple of reasons for this, but the two big reasons are a long discussion I had with Todd about the subject matter and the fact I’d probably bust those things up in the rivers/creeks that I run.
> 
> I was exactly where you are now about a year ago and I wanted to jack the motor up as high as possible to get as shallow as possible on saltwater flats as well as rivers.
> 
> After talking with Todd about the situation and examining my motor I could only raise it about 1/2” before it would be too high to be efficient in the water without new props and wings and a bunch of other expensive add-ons that really wouldn’t do much more than I already had. There’s nothing wrong with doing those things if you want. It just wasn’t right for me.
> 
> I like to keep things as simple as possible, and Todd and the guys at the shop designed that transom to run dang near perfect out of the box with a 15” shaft motor according to the man himself, so I took his advice and protected my prop as best I could from rocks and I just roll with a stock motor and prop directly on the transom. If I only ran saltwater flats or shallow lakes I’d probably look at some of those modifications, but my rig pulls triple duty in salt, lakes, and rivers.


How did you go about finding what you would need for props/wings etc if you added a jackplate? Im interested in adding one to my Towee, but didn’t realize it was this complex.


----------



## jstamper

ChuckB said:


> Do any of you have a rowing frame for a Calusa that you would part with?


I’ve got one, along with Sawyer shoal-cut oars that I’ve been thinking of selling, but I really should use it a bit more before deciding. 

I don’t know what I’m doing with them, I’d never even been on a boat with oars before, and the one time I tried it myself on a local river was kind of a fiasco, lol…


----------



## jstamper

Tsunami5 said:


> I’ve been in the market for a towee for the last few years and have been heavily looking for one the last few months. I have not had any luck at all finding anything. If anyone that has any leads they would toss my way would be awesome. Feel free to send a pm


I saw a very good deal on one last week, I think in TX; it was on either the Trick My Skiff or Skiff Classifieds FB group.


----------



## ChuckB

jstamper said:


> I’ve got one, along with Sawyer shoal-cut oars that I’ve been thinking of selling, but I really should use it a bit more before deciding.
> 
> I don’t know what I’m doing with them, I’d never even been on a boat with oars before, and the one time I tried it myself on a local river was kind of a fiasco, lol…


Nice, well let me know if you ever change your mind. Where are you located?


----------



## jstamper

ChuckB said:


> Nice, well let me know if you ever change your mind. Where are you located?


Will do. I live in swVA, but I travel most of the length of TN regularly.


----------



## FishFuzz

ChuckB said:


> How did you go about finding what you would need for props/wings etc if you added a jackplate? Im interested in adding one to my Towee, but didn’t realize it was this complex.


The best advice I can give is read every post in this thread and DM some of the guys that have experience with it. Renegade seems to have his ride dialed in for salt. Ferrulewax is probably your go-to for running rivers. There’s a lot of guys with experience on here about the subject matter and I’m sure they’d be happy to share. That rabbit hole goes pretty deep.
My opinions are not very useful because I’m a bolt it on and run it kinda guy.


----------



## ChuckB

jstamper said:


> Will do. I live in swVA, but I travel most of the length of TN regularly.


Wow, I’m in Maine but am traveling to Va next weekend. I’ll have the truck 😉. I have family in Richmond, go down once or twice every year or so.


----------



## jstamper

ChuckB said:


> Wow, I’m in Maine but am traveling to Va next weekend. I’ll have the truck 😉. I have family in Richmond, go down once or twice every year or so.


PM sent


----------



## Ferrulewax

FishFuzz said:


> The best advice I can give is read every post in this thread and DM some of the guys that have experience with it. Renegade seems to have his ride dialed in for salt. Ferrulewax is probably your go-to for running rivers. There’s a lot of guys with experience on here about the subject matter and I’m sure they’d be happy to share. That rabbit hole goes pretty deep.
> My opinions are not very useful because I’m a bolt it on and run it kinda guy.


I really wish this was true, but I’m still messing with mine all of the time 😂.


----------



## jstamper

Has anyone taken their motor off for downstream float trips? 

If so, how much static draft did you gain (how much shallower does it float)? Did it seem to make a difference in maneuverability?


----------



## Ferrulewax

jstamper said:


> Has anyone taken their motor off for downstream float trips?
> 
> If so, how much static draft did you gain (how much shallower does it float)? Did it seem to make a difference in maneuverability?


I’ve thought about it but haven’t due to the boat’s difficulty rowing back upstream. It may row better without the outbound but I don’t know that It would be significant enough to outweigh the benefits of having a motor for the times I get snagged in fast water or want to float back through a stretch that may have some decent movement to it. 

With a drift boat even in moderate to fast currents you can back row to get a fly back or refish a stretch…. In the towee it isn’t happening.


----------



## jstamper

Ferrulewax said:


> I’ve thought about it but haven’t due to the boat’s difficulty rowing back upstream. It may row better without the outbound but I don’t know that It would be significant enough to outweigh the benefits of having a motor for the times I get snagged in fast water or want to float back through a stretch that may have some decent movement to it.
> 
> With a drift boat even in moderate to fast currents you can back row to get a fly back or refish a stretch…. In the towee it isn’t happening.


Good point. I may split the difference; I’ve got a little 9.8 Tohatsu that weighs less than half of what my jet/starting battery does. I think I’ll give that a try on a float so I still have a motor in a pinch.


----------



## fatman

jstamper said:


> Has anyone taken their motor off for downstream float trips?
> 
> If so, how much static draft did you gain (how much shallower does it float)? Did it seem to make a difference in maneuverability?


I normally just tilt the motor out of the water when floating; I always row with the bow pointed upstream. I have a trashcan for the forward caster to strip into.


----------



## FishFuzz

.


----------



## MSFLIES

Okay so this is a general question for all of those who own towees. Do you regret not going bigger? I will be primarily fishing in saltwater all around FL and up here in NC. I’m stuck between a Towee and a something a little bigger like a Mitzi. Just don’t want to get the Towee and wish I had gone bigger.


----------



## jstamper

@MSFLIES,

I’m mainly fishing freshwater, but for three fisherman it’s tight. For two, it’s awesome.

Personally, if I would be fishing three anglers most of the time, I would look hard at other options.

I’m definitely not an expert, but what pushed me to the Towee was the simplicity and versatility, and I’ve had it in ponds, small lakes, reservoirs, big rivers, and small rocky rivers so far, with the first coastal trip coming up this fall. If you are only in one kind of water, the versatility might not be as big a deal for you, and the Towee may/may not be optimal. If you want a simple, handy, versatile, fishing machine for one, two, or three (well-acquainted) anglers, it’s great. 

If it’s three people most of the time and they all like to bring their respective kitchen sinks, keep looking.


----------



## fatman

MSFLIES said:


> Okay so this is a general question for all of those who own towees. Do you regret not going bigger? I will be primarily fishing in saltwater all around FL and up here in NC. I’m stuck between a Towee and a something a little bigger like a Mitzi. Just don’t want to get the Towee and wish I had gone bigger.


if your primary focus will be saltwater, then yes, I would go bigger.

Towees are great "all-around" boats, but that means that they do a lot of things well, but not anything great. I'd say the thing that keeps the Towee from being "great" in saltwater is that it doesn't handle rough open water that well. YMMV


----------



## Ferrulewax

MSFLIES said:


> Okay so this is a general question for all of those who own towees. Do you regret not going bigger? I will be primarily fishing in saltwater all around FL and up here in NC. I’m stuck between a Towee and a something a little bigger like a Mitzi. Just don’t want to get the Towee and wish I had gone bigger.


I'll echo the other guys- me and my buddies have a philosophy on boats that is pretty much always true, IMO. "Always use the biggest boat you can get away with" As a towee owner (freshwater) and a fairly experienced saltwater fisherman I wouldn't want a towee as a saltwater boat if that's all I had planned to fish. It's got high sides so it gets blown around pretty easy, and really doesn't handle rough water well. It's a jack of all trades master of none. If you have a singular fishery in mind find a better boat for your fishery. I pole for carp, fish lakes for stripers and largemouth, and float rivers for smallmouth, musky and stripers. For each of those fisheries there are better boats, but not a better boat for doing all of them.


----------



## MSFLIES

Ferrulewax said:


> I'll echo the other guys- me and my buddies have a philosophy on boats that is pretty much always true, IMO. "Always use the biggest boat you can get away with" As a towee owner (freshwater) and a fairly experienced saltwater fisherman I wouldn't want a towee as a saltwater boat if that's all I had planned to fish. It's got high sides so it gets blown around pretty easy, and really doesn't handle rough water well. It's a jack of all trades master of none. If you have a singular fishery in mind find a better boat for your fishery. I pole for carp, fish lakes for stripers and largemouth, and float rivers for smallmouth, musky and stripers. For each of those fisheries there are better boats, but not a better boat for doing all of them.


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## JRod152

I have a new push 21’ push pole. Stoked for some late summer & fall Midwest carp fishing!

Any tips on what push pole spools to get?
Leaning towards the V Marine plastics with aluminum base. 

How do these attach to the vinyl gunnels? Are they just screwed in from the top? Or thru-bolted with nuts by removing the gunnel?

Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## MGH

Quick question for the Towee owners. Do you trailer your boat with motor down in the running position or tilted up with some type of support? I may be towing a new (to me) Towee soon and have a lot to learn! Thanks


----------



## fatman

down, with tiller handle secured with a bungee strap


----------



## MGH

fatman said:


> down, with tiller handle secured with a bungee strap


Thanks! I assume that is to keep the handle from bouncing up and down?


----------



## fatman

MGH said:


> Thanks! I assume that is to keep the handle from bouncing up and down?


yup. and keeps motor from swinging side to side


----------



## Auzyman

Hey Towee gang,
Recently ordered a scout skiff and am super excited about it! I ordered it without any trolling options.... Hoping to add my cheapo newport vessel 55lb thrust in the mean time. Does anyone know if the gheenoe trolling mounts would work? 
If not, I'll be sacrificing some cutting boards >.<

Bracket From Ebay


----------



## Brandonjoz

Does anyone have a SRO Frame and/or 9' Sawyer Oars they want to sell? Or, if someone will be near the factory, and heading to NC, let me know. Thanks! Brandon


----------



## JRod152

Looking for a poling platform for my 2018 Towee Calusa. Long shot, I know, but let me know if you have one you'd part with or know of one. Thank you!


----------

